# Dani's tale - lost and found



## Belgy67

Dani has been missing since 9pm Friday evening 5th Feb, I have searched the area and couldn't find a trace nor on any roads. She has only been out a few times before and always stayed near my kitchen window.

I have shared her photo with cat protection and a vets in the area on facebook, arranging for posters to be put up in local shops. Noted her as being lost on the pet track database.

Any ideas or suggestions on what else I can do?


----------



## moggie14

Oh no! So sorry to read this!
The best thing to do is act fast. Get those posters out there asap. Go and knock on all of your neighbours doors, ask them to check gardens, sheds and garages. Put a flyer through the door if they aren't home.
Join all local facebook groups for lost and found.
Pound the streets. Shake her food and treats.
I have everything crossed she is found very soon. I don't want to be negative, but it's possible she has been in an accident and is hiding somewhere nearby under a hedge or something. Good luck, keep us posted hun xx


----------



## Matrod

Oh no, how awful  great advice already given, get as many flyers up & about asap. I've got everything crossed you find her, come home soon Dani x


----------



## Charity

Oh Belgy, I am sorry. I would certainly go and speak to neighbours as Dani might be stuck inside a shed nearby. Has your weather been bad so she could have got scared and run off somewhere? There are several lost pet websites you could add to like National Pet Register. I do hope you find her very soon and will be praying for her to come home safe and well.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh O am sorry to read this.
I would go door to door and speak to all your neighbours, leaving a flyer with her picture and your contact details at each house.
I have always found late night/early morning to be the best time to go searching/calling as the quiet makes it easier to hear any response from the cat.
Good luck....I know how horrible it is to be dealing with this but I pray she is just hunkered down close by and too scared to come out of hiding.


----------



## Citruspips

She could be locked in a garage somewhere. Someone may have put the car or similar away on Friday night and not been back since. So I would definitely do a bit of knocking on doors.

Good luck I do hope she turns up soon x


----------



## popcornsmum

I don't know if you have a local Facebook page but if so ask them to post a pic and details as lots of cats up here have been found using Aberdeenshires Fubar news. I really hope you find her.


----------



## Chewie39

Really hope you find her, it's really scary when they go missing. Harry's done it a few times and always comes back just when I'm losing hope. As the others have said she might be locked in somewhere, or maybe taken in by someone who thinks she's "lost". She's lovely, keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## sarahecp

Oh @Belgy67 I'm sorry to hear that Dani is missing  keeping everything crossed that she's home safe and sound soon xx

Great advice from the others.

Please get posters out asap, post them through your neighbours doors and in close by houses too. When Seb went missing, I reported him missing on PetLog's website, they had a lost/missing template that I used for my poster door drop. When knocking on door please ask if you can check their gardens, sheds and garages with them.

I didn't get a chance to post on the FB groups as he was found 5 doors down from where we live.

Also contact vets in your area too.

Really hoping she's home soon, please keep us updated.


----------



## lymorelynn

My heart always goes into my mouth when I see these posts  Great advice already given but there is a sticky http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/what-to-do-when-you-lose-a-cat.141450/ which might be helpful. Hoping that Dani is home safe and sound very soon x


----------



## Vanessa131

How about making flyers? Lots of older people don't have access to facebook, plus they are often at home more so they are more likely to notice a cat in the garden. So som flyers through letter boxes may help. 

Does she respond to treats? If so you could walk the area shaking the bag and then listening carefully for a cry etc. 

Is she microchipped?


----------



## Trixie1

Put her picture on a flyer with your mobile number on and post it through letter boxes in your street and the next street. Really
hope she turns up soon. Good luck


----------



## Gwen9244

So sorry to hear this. Hope dani is home safe very soon.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh no.

If @sarahecp 's experience is anything to go by she won't be far away. Please ask your nearest neighbours up to say 10 doors either way to check their gardens garages etc and also post flyers through the door in they are not in.

I pray you find her.


----------



## Soozi

@belgy I am so upset to hear Dani is missing she's so young! I can't add any further advice but I pray she will be found or return soon. Please don't give up hope. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

I won't repeat the good advice already given - just wanted to say I'm sorry you're going through this and I hope she's home safe with you very soon. Will keep everything crossed for you. X


----------



## vivien

I hope you find Dani soon. You have had lots of good advice from other posters there isn't anything more I can add. I don't think she will be too far away. 

Viv xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh no I really hope you find her soon, can only echo the advice given by the others. 

Which vet practice did you share her picture with on Facebook? If I can find it I will try to share your post and ask other people to share it, it might be a long shot but I have a good number of friends on Facebook in the Glasgow area and the wider we can share her photo the better. Which area of Glasgow are you in?


----------



## Forester

If the weather in your area has been anything like that here I'm wondering whether some kind soul has taken her in to give her shelter and keep her safe. I say this as I recently did exactly the same with a kitten who I found next to a busy road, obviously lost. " My" kitten was reunited with her owner through the local CP Facebook page.

Hoping that Dani will be home soon, safe and well.


----------



## buffie

Sorry to be reading this,nothing to add to the advice already given,keeping everything crossed that Dani is home soon.


----------



## huckybuck

@JaimeandBree East Kilbride I think


----------



## loroll1991

Oh Belgy, I am so sorry  I can't really add to the amazing advice already given. I have everything crossed and sending so many positive vibes for Dani to come home soon! Xx


----------



## Cazzer

Hope Dani returns home soon safe.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Thanks @huckybuck

@Belgy67 I haven't found a FB group specific to East Kilbride/ Lanarkshire yet but there is this one for missing cats in Scotland https://m.facebook.com/MissingCatsI...0.1073741835.132368833630964/237749966426183/


----------



## huckybuck

I'm assuming she is chipped @Belgy67 and I know you have called one vet in the area but it might be an idea to call all the vets that are local to you just to see if anyone has handed her in. Also is there a SSPCA locally? Sometimes people are more likely to call them about a found cat rather than CP.


----------



## Jannor

Great advice already given. Fingers crossed that you find her soon x


----------



## Belgy67

I will do


JaimeandBree said:


> Oh no I really hope you find her soon, can only echo the advice given by the others.
> 
> Which vet practice did you share her picture with on Facebook? If I can find it I will try to share your post and ask other people to share it, it might be a long shot but I have a good number of friends on Facebook in the Glasgow area and the wider we can share her photo the better. Which area of Glasgow are you in?


I shared it on champion vets in East Kilbride G74 2DQ area. My computer will not let me post on Taylors another vets facebook page for some reason.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just found this one for Glasgow and Lanarkshire

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1622220774682538

I would try to get her on as many relevant pages as possible Hun @Belgy67 xx


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> I'm assuming she is chipped @Belgy67 and I know you have called one vet in the area but it might be an idea to call all the vets that are local to you just to see if anyone has handed her in. Also is there a SSPCA locally? Sometimes people are more likely to call them about a found cat rather than CP.


According to the Web pages most are shut today.

I will be having a cup of tea to warm up then going out again .


----------



## Soozi

@belgy I really feel she has jumped a fence or wall and can't get back. Keep alerting the neighbours so they can keep an eye out for her. Is she friendly enough with strangers to go to someone for strokes or food?


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> According to the Web pages most are shut today.
> 
> I will be having a cup of tea to warm up then going out again .


Do you have any emergency/24 hours vets nearby? I would give them a quick call and let the receptionist know.


----------



## Belgy67

Yes she is chipped. I really hope she is just stuck somewhere and gets home soon. 

Soozi no, she wouldn't let me approach her when out side, she would run back inside even if I called her. She is very friendly in the house though.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I will do
> 
> I shared it on champion vets in East Kilbride G74 2DQ area. My computer will not let me post on Taylors another vets facebook page for some reason.


I have found your post and shared it if you would like me to try and get her onto a few other FB groups whilst you get out on the ground I would be happy to do that just let me know!

I think you might have more luck over the weekend with lost and found groups than vets or CP


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> Yes she is chipped. I really hope she is just stuck somewhere and gets home soon.
> 
> Soozi no, she wouldn't let me approach her when out side, she would run back inside even if I called her. She is very friendly in the house though.


The chances are that she is hiding then. If she is stuck Hun she may well need to be rescued. Have you checked with all your neighbours yet? If it's not raining put the litter tray out in the garden. Hanging something on the washing line that you have been wearing is also worth a try. xxx


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> I have found your post and shared it if you would like me to try and get her onto a few other FB groups whilst you get out on the ground I would be happy to do that just let me know!
> 
> I think you might have more luck over the weekend with lost and found groups than vets or CP


Please anything, I need as much help as possible. Thank you


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Please anything, I need as much help as possible. Thank you


No problem I will do


----------



## Shikoku

Really hoping she returns home soon!


----------



## Belgy67

It is pouring with rain today with the wind quite high. If it gets calmer I will try that too. 

I am heading out again to search more.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I've got her up on Glasgow and Lanarkshire Missing Pets FB page, have sent requests to a number of others and waiting for them to be approved.


----------



## Paddypaws

Bring some treats and a waggle toy with you. Mine can be skittish to pick up when spooked outside and these things will help you distract her so you can grab her.


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> It is pouring with rain today with the wind quite high. If it gets calmer I will try that too.
> 
> I am heading out again to search more.


If she would be difficult to catch take a carrier with you. Good luck! Please come home Dani. xxx


----------



## idris

I'm so sorry she's missing . I hope you find her soon .xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

She's now on Missing Pets Scotland and Scottish Lost and Found Cats FB pages too still waiting for some others to respond.


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> She's now on Missing Pets Scotland and Scottish Lost and Found Cats FB pages too still waiting for some others to respond.


I noticed, I got approved just after you posted. Thank you x


----------



## JaimeandBree

Have you managed to do any door knocking etc yet @Belgy67 ? Sunday afternoon is probably quite a good time to catch a lot of people at home.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just a thought for everyone because you do have to be approved to post on most of these pages for anyone with FB it might be an idea to join any groups in your area so if you ever need to post on them, God forbid, you won't have to wait!


----------



## CarerQuie

I hope that Dani turns up safe and sound.xx


----------



## ab1g41l

I'm so sorry to read this. Hope she is found soon. Everyone's giving you really great advice, crossing everything for you.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Belgy67 just to recap so you know I now have her picture on the following FB pages:-

Glasgow and Lanarkshire Pets Missing and Found

Missing Pets Scotland

Scottish Lost and Found Cats

Missing Cats Lanarkshire Scotland

People are sharing it so let's keep our fingers crossed that something will turn up.

I see Missing Cats Scotland also has her as well after you contacted them earlier so that's 5


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I was hoping I'd get to the end of this thread to find she was home. 

I hope you find her ASAP @Belgy67!


----------



## sarahecp

I've shared on FB - Harvey's Army North and South, just waiting for Admin to approve South. North approved and it's already been shared to Harvey's Army Scotland. 

I've also shared on UK Cats Lost & Stolen and Also Found. And Too Hot to Handle for Cats Only. 

Still keeping everything crossed Dani is home safe and sound soon. 

Thinking of you Frankie xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

sarahecp said:


> I've shared on FB - Harvey's Army North and South, just waiting for Admin to approve South. North approved and it's already been shared to Harvey's Army Scotland.
> 
> I've also shared on UK Cats Lost & Stolen and Also Found. And Too Hot to Handle for Cats Only.
> 
> Still keeping everything crossed Dani is home safe and sound soon.
> 
> Thinking of you Frankie xx


That's prompted me to join the Harvey's Army FB pages thanks Sarah xxx


----------



## lazydays

so sorry she is missing. I have shared to our furbabies lost and found and Sarah's post to Harvey's Army Scotland. If any pages such as vets wont let you post it will be their settings as some don't allow posts to page. Almost all will share if you message them. I will have a browse and share anywhere she's not already posted. I'm sure she wont be far, probably wandered just a little out of her comfort zone and gone hiding x


----------



## Belgy67

Thank you everyone, just back from going around doors and checking hedges etc but no luck so far.

I an very touched by everyone's help.


----------



## JaimeandBree

That's what PF is for


----------



## jill3

I am so sorry. I have been through this a few times and I know how upsetting and stressful this is.
If you haven't already I would try and get into your neighbours gardens and sheds. No use asking them to do it. you need to be there to see them do it.
How I found Ollie last October when he went on one of his trips was to get up at 3 o'clock in the morning when it's very quiet and go and have a look.
If they are lost they generally come out at night when it is quiet. If you see her she might not recognise you but she might follow you home. This is what Ollie did.
Try your local www.streetlife.com. which is a local social media. you just join and pop in your post code.
Hope you get some good news soon xx


----------



## huckybuck

We lost one of our cats Cara (whilst we were away) and my cat sitter, gardener and friends all knocked on neighbours doors etc but no luck. My gardener then went back again on the third day after no luck finding her and said she forgot to ask if they would have a look in garages and sheds etc and would they mind leaving the doors open for 1/2 hour or so as Cara was very timid and might not come out whilst a stranger was there. Within half an hour of our neighbour opening his garage Cara walked back in.


----------



## lazydays

Shared to some news pages too. I have tagged sarah in my shares as I don't always see notifications. I will have a tweet too though I'm a twitter amateur so don't know how successful it will be lol! If you haven't already done so, try listing her on animalsearchuk, doglost, gumtree & the lost & found page here on pf. All are free to list. animal search & doglost cross check any reported found with missing listings x


----------



## Jiskefet

Everything crossed she shows up soon.
It might be a good idea to ask people whether you can check their sheds and garages. If she is hiding somewhere, she may not show herself to a stranger, but she might show herself to you, or at least give a sign she is there. So if they check foor you, they might be utterly convinces she is not there.

At least she has not been brought in as a RTA, which gives me hope she just got spooked and took shelter in some shed. They often lay low for a few days after a scare, and only come out when their hunger wins from their instinct to hide from the danger.
When you go out looking for her, take some smelly food, or if you are used to rattling a box of food, or ring the food bell by tapping a bowl with a fork, take these things too, so you can make the sound she associates with you and with food.


----------



## Matrod

Shared on Facebook as well along with a plea for all my friends to share - sending loads of come home vibes for Dani. Thinking of you Frankie x


----------



## vivien

I have shared on FB too. I came back hoping to find she had come home. Fingers crossed she comes home soon.

Viv xx


----------



## KittenKong

So sorry to hear about this. Hoping she's soon found safe and well.


----------



## Paddypaws

Topping up the positive vibes for this little lost lady and seconding the great advice given to ask neighbours to open shed/garage doors and also go out in dead of night to rattle biscuit tin etc for her.
I have lost count of the number of times I had to go though all of this when my gang were free roaming so know exactly how you are feeling right now.
Have you left hoover bag and litter tray contents outside anywhere so she can catch a whiff of home?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Cat Concern have posted on their FB page and have asked anyone with information to call their hotline. They are based in Wishaw in North Lanarkshire but they share missing cats all over Scotland on their page.


----------



## Amin

hope for a safe return asap


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Fingers and paws crossed Dani finds her way home soon - safe and sound.


----------



## moggie14

Aw was hoping Dani would be home by now. Topping up the vibes, praying for a safe return home xx


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> Topping up the positive vibes for this little lost lady and seconding the great advice given to ask neighbours to open shed/garage doors and also go out in dead of night to rattle biscuit tin etc for her.
> I have lost count of the number of times I had to go though all of this when my gang were free roaming so know exactly how you are feeling right now.
> Have you left hoover bag and litter tray contents outside anywhere so she can catch a whiff of home?


Not yet it's pouring with rain. Not sure the smell would stay.

I plan to watch some super Bowl tonight and go out again. I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> Not yet it's pouring with rain. Not sure the smell would stay.
> 
> I plan to watch some super Bowl tonight and go out again. I feel sick to my stomach.


Very late at night is a good time to go out looking Hun. I really feel for you but please stay hopeful. I don't feel she has wandered too far. Huge hug lovie! xxx


----------



## Erenya

Come on Dani, come home to your dad!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Belgy67 said:


> Not yet it's pouring with rain. Not sure the smell would stay.
> 
> I plan to watch some super Bowl tonight and go out again. I feel sick to my stomach.


Even if it's raining still put a blanket or litter outside. Our friends cat went missing and she hung the blanket on the front gate and put litter out the back. She also called him from 1am -5am every half hour as that's when they're most likely to try and come home. Hers was found because we leafleted every house in 3 streets and a lady phoned her at 1am from a street across the road and down another road! to say she heard a cat meowing under her bush in the rain.

I am really hoping she comes home asap bless her.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Not yet it's pouring with rain. Not sure the smell would stay.
> 
> I plan to watch some super Bowl tonight and go out again. I feel sick to my stomach.


I would feel sick too but don't lose heart, there are lots of people out there now with eyes and ears for Dani, and I agree go back out in the wee hours and look again, you're much more likely to hear a little meow when everything else is quiet.


----------



## Jonescat

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Jiskefet

As she only went missing on Friday, if she was spooked she would only start considering coming out about now, as she will now be getting really hungry. But if she got a good scare, it might take till she is really starving.
Moreover, if she is in some shed or garage, it might not be opened again till tomorrow morning, when everyone is off to work and school again.
My girl Tosca disappeared for 2 weeks, she had been locked in somewhere and being semi-feral, it took a great deal of courage - and hunger - for her to make a dash for it. So don't give up hope.


----------



## Soozi

Dani could even have wandered into another local cats territory and is scared to make a run for it.


----------



## Joy84

So sorry to read this 
Hope she comes back home soon!


----------



## FeelTheBern

Assuming that she's chipped, she should be able to be returned to you if someone finds her.


----------



## JaimeandBree

She is chipped.


----------



## sarahecp

Still keeping everything crossed that Dani is home safe and well really soon xxx


----------



## Charity

Hoping for good news today


----------



## moggie14

Me too 
It's been awfully windy here overnight.


----------



## Belgy67

No news yet I sorry to say


----------



## vivien

Morning, I am sorry you haven't found her yet. They don't normally go very far from home. She may be hiding in a bush too frightened to come out. Fingers and paws crossed that Dani comes home today. 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

Keeping everything crossed she's home safe today. You were the first thing I thought about this morning.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh I was so hoping there would be news when I logged on this morning, let's hope today brings the news we're all hoping for. I am keeping a close eye on all the FB pages.


----------



## Soozi

Really hoping for good news today! Everything firmly crossed. xxx


----------



## Paddypaws

checking in and hoping for good news soon.


----------



## blade100

Fingers crossed you find her soon, I can't imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## Belgy67

I have looked around this morning and still nothing. I wish I didn't need to go to work but no doubt will have a look after I finish at 8pm.

Thank you all for the support.


----------



## Belgy67

Phoned the council and nothing noted, spoke to my postman who will also keep a look out. 

Seems she has vanished into thin air. But as the saying goes no news is good news


----------



## Gwen9244

Have still got everything crossed that Dani will be home safe soon!


----------



## lymorelynn

Hoping that she is home safe by tonight - the weather here has been awful, just hope Dani is sheltering somewhere x


----------



## Paddypaws

No news is definitely good news although I know it is hard to truly accept that when you are sick with worry.


----------



## MoggyBaby

There is a possibility that she has gotten locked in a shed or house of someone who has gone away for the weekend. I believe this is what happened on two occasions to one of my boys as it was the weekend each time and he was 'away' for 4 days exactly. 

I haven't read the whole thread (lack of time sorry...  ) but have you put flyers through letter boxes? I have always found this to be the most effective method for missing cats. People don't always notice posters on lamp-posts. Harder to miss something through your letterbox.

Good luck & I hope she is back home very soon. I know how it feels to be in this position.


----------



## Sh N

I'm so sorry- I went through a day of this agony once when my cat got chased by another cat and ran off somewhere (while she was still grasping the outdoors) and it is the worst. Hopefully, she hasnt ventured far, and fingers crossed, she turns up soon.


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 keep a close eye on Mari Hun she might sense if her sister is or comes nearby. Is she ok? xxx


----------



## ALR

Keeping my fingers crossed for dani. Someone here mentioned putting a notice on https://www.streetlife.com/ . Not sure if it's been suggested already but it's a place where local people connect. So hopefully might help.


----------



## Bilai

I just read this today. So sorry to hear about Dani. All paws over here are crossed that she turns up soon. xxxxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Deleted-duplicate post


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Deleted-duplicate post.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Deleted-duplicate post


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am so sorry to hear Dani has gone missing I know how painful and hard this is, looks like everyone has given you sound advice on here.


----------



## hiwatt

I've been checking in to see if Dani has turned up.I do hope she returns and is found soon.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Hope she will return soon. Hugs. Talk to local waste removal.people. They see cats around. The same for gardeners etc. Deffo ask neighbours to check all sheds etc. And even better check with them. Basements etc...Cats get stuck anywhere. My friend's cat spent nine day stuck in underground parking. Found very thin but ok.


----------



## Blue-BearUK

I hope she is found safe & well soon. I can't even imagine the worry


----------



## vivien

Is there any news on Dani yet? I hope she comes home soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet

I keep checking for news. Come on home, Dani. Your slave is beside himself with worry about you.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear Dani has gone missing I know how painful and hard this is, looks like everyone has given you sound advice on here.


Why did you post this same message four times in a row?


----------



## Matrod

I've been checking this thread all day hoping to hear she'd returned  don't give up hope x


----------



## moggie14

I think Frankie is at work til 8pm. I have EVERYTHING crossed that when he gets home little Dani will be waiting for him XX


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Sorry I thought my post had not posted as the forum was playing up saying bad gateway and not doing anything every time I pressed post I will get it deleted. Sorry again.


----------



## Mildred's Mum

Fingers crossed she turns up sae and well asap x


----------



## Vanessa131

Does she have a cat flap? This summer I thought Bronn was missing, but at the time we didn't have a flap so we were missing each other. I only knew he wasn't when I asked my neighbour, so I gave her a key and she let him in when I was at work.


----------



## KittenKong

TehSnoipah said:


> Why did you post this same message four times in a row?


I imagine the internet connection was slow for some reason where the poster was unaware the message uploaded OK or not.
This happened to me recently where I ended up uploading the same message twice. I edited the second with the comment, "Deleted-duplicate post".
Very sorry to hear Dani still hasn't been found.


----------



## loroll1991

Have been thinking of you and Dani all day and was really hoping I would sign in to good news. Have everything crossed Dani comes home soon x


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Fingers crossed she's home soon


----------



## JaimeandBree

Very much hoping that there's news when Frankie gets home from work. I've bumped up the FB posts.


----------



## Charity

Been thinking about Dani a lot today, hoping desperately she's come home.


----------



## lazydays

sorry to hear she is not home yet. To those who shared to fb groups you may need to comment to bump the post up  xxxx


----------



## slartibartfast

Paws crossed...


----------



## Ali71

Gosh just read this entire thread, so sorry you are going through this, I really hope she turns up soon x


----------



## Belgy67

Nothing yet, I am heading out tonight after a bite to eat to try and look and post more flyers. 

I am concerned for Mari as she is crying at night and needs help too, poor thing is more clingy and cries when I come home but she is eating ok. Don't think I have slept much since Friday.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Belgy67 so sorry there's still no news 

Poor wee Mari will be missing her sister, she'll need lots of snuggles from Dad which I'm sure you could do with too xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Just logged in to check on the news about Dani. Sending lots of positive vibes. 

Maybe someone took her in to shelter her from the rain and if they feed Dani too well perhaps she's in no hurry to leave. And perhaps they're not brave enough to admit she's there 

Wishing you all the luck with finding her well and bringing her home xx


----------



## sarahecp

Aww poor Mari  bless her and bless you. 

Thinking of you both and sending a truck load of homing vibes to Dani, hoping and praying she's home with you soon xxx


----------



## moggie14

Gosh I wish I was nearer 
Please come home baby girl xx


----------



## lymorelynn

TehSnoipah said:


> Why did you post this same message four times in a row?


The forum is having issues with posts being repeated - just let me know if you see them and I'll remove the extra ones


----------



## Soozi

I'm still hoping that she is safe somewhere if only she knew how her dad is feeling and her sister I'm sure she's trying to work out how to get home. xxx


----------



## Soozi

Thanks Lynn I have just tried to like your post be it won't let me. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

I keep checking on this thread whenever I log on...
I so hoped she would have turned up by now.


----------



## huckybuck

I am lighting a candle for Dani tonight. Please come home safely sweet girl xxxx


----------



## Charity

I was thinking about poor Mari this morning. Hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## popcornsmum

I've been thinking about Dani today and really pray she comes home asap.


----------



## Soozi

I know I'm probably clutching at straws but the rescue where you got Dani and Mari from? Is it local? Please let them know she's missing you never know if she finds her way there. Sorry I know it's a long shot but has to be worth a try.


----------



## ab1g41l

I'm so sorry Dani isn't back yet. Hope she gets home really soon for cuddles.


----------



## Belgy67

@Soozi I am going to visit the shelter tomorrow, phoned them yesterday and nothing there. Will put a flyer up too.

Have posters in Tesco and garage as well, local shops covered.

Think I am done for tonight.

Quick question, do cats lick you when they are insecure? Mari licks my fingers as much as she can, I am putting it down to her missing Dani.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Wishing Dani home safe  xxxx


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> @Soozi I am going to visit the shelter tomorrow, phoned them yesterday and nothing there. Will put a flyer up too.
> 
> Have posters in Tesco and garage as well, local shops covered.
> 
> Think I am done for tonight.
> 
> Quick question, do cats lick you when they are insecure? Mari licks my fingers as much as she can, I am putting it down to her missing Dani.


You've done all you can Hun! Yes she is probably cleaning you like she would with Dani. She will behave differently they have been brought up together and she will be missing her sister give her lots of extra cuddles which I am sure you are. I don't suppose you will get much sleep again but I hope you can get out again later to search. Do try and stay as strong as you can Hun. Will keep looking in. Hugs xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm so sorry she's not back yet. I've been checking in throughout the day hoping for some good news. Keeping everything crossed that she's home safe soon. 

Poor wee Mari - you'll need to comfort each other till your girl is back with you. 

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. Take care.


----------



## Bette

Everything crossed here for Dani to come home safe as soon as possible. You're doing everything you can and like others have said,chances are she's hiding not far away. x


----------



## moggie14

Topping up the come home vibes for Dani today xx


----------



## Charity

Please come home today lovely girl xx


----------



## huckybuck

I pray you find Dani today Belgy.


----------



## Belgy67

Thank you. Hope today brings some news.


----------



## vivien

Praying Dani comes home today. 

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991

Still hoping & praying Dani comes home soon. Come on sweetheart, lots of treats and fusses from your lovely dad and sister as soon as you get home!! xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Come on Dani, we need you to come home now xx


----------



## huckybuck

This is a horrid thing to have to mention but have you called the council again - environmental health? (we have to phone our local council daily to get information on RTAs as they won't phone us even if a cat is chipped).


----------



## Belgy67

I phoned council yesterday and there is nothing reported. Sitting outside rescue shelter waiting for it to open. Will phone council again before I go to work.


----------



## Elsiebea

Really hoping for some good news.


----------



## Soozi

Really was hoping for good news today. Where on earth is Dani. Please come home sweet girl. xxx


----------



## Summ3rain

I'm so sorry Dani's not home yet. Really really hoping for some good news today. Time to come home Dani!! xxx


----------



## hiwatt

Have you tried going to all your neighbours doors incase she's maybe got in someones house or garage/shed without them knowing?


----------



## Belgy67

Nothing in the animal shelter at sspca, stuck a missing cat notice up there as well. Nothing on the council, guess I need to keep on searching. 

On a positive note while Mari needs lots of hugs and still cries and runs for me when I get home I can get her to play, although I feel guilty leaving her alone.


----------



## CarerQuie

I was so hoping that Dani was home. I keep checking. Still hoping for positive news.xx


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 I know it's easy to think they have gone forever but it's still early days Hun! keep going out to search late at night (best time) given what you have said about Dani when she is outside she is unlikely to come out of hiding even if she hears or sees you but will follow when you are a safe distance away. Remind the neighbours to check their sheds again too. Please Dani come home. xxx


----------



## Catharinem

Elsa vanished for 5 days last year, turned up very thin and dehydrated, borderline transfusion blood cell count,,but pulled through and back to normal even though elderly. Keep hoping, she may come home yet.


----------



## Sh N

Keeping fingers crossed for little Dani.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I found your post on Facebook and shared the post for Dani missing, I hoping and praying and keeping fingers crossed she comes home soon.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi @Belgy67 I'm not sure if this has been already suggested. Have you checked the nearby trees? Cats like to hide up high when they feel scared. And then if they climbed too high they might not come down without help.

Everything crossed for Dani and her safe return xx


----------



## Simons cats

Hope she comes home soon


----------



## pollypage

Are you on Facebook ?, or if you know someone who's on F/B get them to put it on for you I'd be more than happy to share the post the more info we can get out there the better.
It's a pity Pets Forum hasn't got a Facebook page then those with their own f/b page could share when a kitty goes missing


----------



## buffie

pollypage said:


> Are you on Facebook ?, or if you know someone who's on F/B get them to put it on for you I'd be more than happy to share the post the more info we can get out there the better.
> It's a pity Pets Forum hasn't got a Facebook page then those with their own f/b page could share when a kitty goes missing


@pollypage I think there are multiple F/B shares on various pages already by some of the other members,PF does have a FB page ,don't know if there is a post on it or not though,FB baffles me 

https://www.facebook.com/PetForums.co.uk/?fref=ts


----------



## vivien

So sorry you haven't found her yet? I hope you find her soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp

Still keeping everything crossed, hoping and praying that Dani is home with you very soon xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

sarahecp said:


> Still keeping everything crossed, hoping and praying that Dani is home with you very soon xxx


Me too xxx


----------



## ZoeM

I'm so sorry to hear your Dani is missing. I've been there (I still am there) and it is one of the most horrible experiences I've ever had. 

I hope so much that Dani comes home soon.

Z xxx


----------



## Elsiebea

Oh no. I was hoping to read better news.


----------



## popcornsmum

Please keep searching and don't give up @Belgy67 as miracles do happen! I am praying wee Dani comes back to you ASAP.


----------



## Belgy67

Still no news, making dinner then going out for a bit around midnight.

I am determined to do everything I can.

Spoke to lots of people today and no news, cat action trust were helpful for giving me back some encouragement. It also helps reading stories about cats missing for weeks and turning up.


----------



## huckybuck

I will be lighting a candle again tonight for her safe return. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ab1g41l

Keep strong x


----------



## Bette

No news is most definitely good news as far as your call to the council is concerned. She must be out there somewhere. Come on Dani, I want to see a " Dani's back" thread next time I check.


----------



## Elsiebea

Same here. She's somewhere. God knows where they go. My boy turned up at 11.30 one night. I can only think he'd got stuck somewhere. The same happened to my brothers cat; went missing and turned up covered in builders dust. 
Check around further afield too, especially around homes that are having work done


----------



## Polly G

Sending lots of positive vibes. Come home Dani xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Any news this morning @Belgy67 ?


----------



## vivien

Hoping you have found Dani. I am wondering if someone has taken her in or she is stuck in a shed somewhere close to you. Still praying for her safe return. 

Viv xx


----------



## Belgy67

Sorry to say guys n girls, no news, no sightings or reports. Bit at a loss for words bug keep looking. Going to print off more flyers today and post a bit further afield.


----------



## huckybuck

I'm so sorry to read this. Please don't give up. 
I so wish she'd be found xxxx


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 i do have a feeling she got into a shed or somewhere that she can't get out of. Please keep checking with the neighbours. Remember jumping down is easier for them than jumping up! Praying she is found or spotted soon. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I really hope she turns up soon keep checking on here hoping to hear she is back.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Still fingers and paws crossed here for Dani.


----------



## sarahecp

Frankie, I'm so sorry to hear Dani is still not home  xxx

Please don't give up hope, Dani is out there somewhere, if only she'd show herself.

Going by what you've said she's like when she's outside, I feel that she may have got spooked and found her way to shelter somewhere and is in hiding and maybe too frightened to come out. 

As Soozi's says, keep checking with the neighbours and ask to look in sheds/garages with them, cats are very good at hiding especially in the smallest of gaps and under things and people that don't have cats may not know and think of this. 

I'm keeping everything crossed that's possible to cross that Dani is found and home safe and sound soon.


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Belgy67 what is the area like where you live e.g. is it very built up, or more suburban etc etc. Just triyng to get a picture in my head of what it's like to rack my brains for new ideas of where she could be!


----------



## Sh N

Every time before logging in, I really hope to see some good news on this thread. Fingers crossed there is something the next time i login. Stay strong and keep looking. I hope you are reunited with her very very soon.


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> @Belgy67 what is the area like where you live e.g. is it very built up, or more suburban etc etc. Just triyng to get a picture in my head of what it's like to rack my brains for new ideas of where she could be!


The areason is built up with lots of flats but next to some land for the school. G74 2dq is my post code and Google maps should help. I am all ears for ideas.

Anyone feel free to add me on facebook if you want too.


----------



## Sh N

My best bet would still be the sheds and the raised beds of the houses opposite the flats. I read somewhere that if you scatter the contents of your hoover outside your house, she might recognise the scent.
Or perhaps shake a box of her favourite treats? 
My only hope is that being an indoor cat, she would be a little nervous to venture afar- but she would have unintentionally pushed herself away if she was threatened in some way. 
This may be a completely bonkers idea, but have you got your other cat on a leash and tried walking her around? I'm suggesting this because when Maya got lost, the neighbour cat she made friends with lead her back to the front door and stayed with her until we opened the door.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> The areason is built up with lots of flats but next to some land for the school. G74 2dq is my post code and Google maps should help. I am all ears for ideas.
> 
> Anyone feel free to add me on facebook if you want too.


Could she have wandered into one of the blocks of flats and not be able to get out? Might sound daft but you never know! Are they multis, or tenements with ground out the back?


----------



## Soozi

Sh N said:


> My best bet would still be the sheds and the raised beds of the houses opposite the flats. I read somewhere that if you scatter the contents of your hoover outside your house, she might recognise the scent.
> Or perhaps shake a box of her favourite treats?
> My only hope is that being an indoor cat, she would be a little nervous to venture afar- but she would have unintentionally pushed herself away if she was threatened in some way.
> This may be a completely bonkers idea, but have you got your other cat on a leash and tried walking her around? I'm suggesting this because when Maya got lost, the neighbour cat she made friends with lead her back to the front door and stayed with her until we opened the door.


Not bonkers at all! I have also thought about taking Mari out with him but I dont think she is trained on a leash and out on the streets would probably really spook her.


----------



## Jenny1966

So sorry to hear about Dani  Fingers and everything crossed she comes home soon xx


----------



## pollypage

buffie said:


> @pollypage I think there are multiple F/B shares on various pages already by some of the other members,PF does have a FB page ,don't know if there is a post on it or not though,FB baffles me
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/PetForums.co.uk/?fref=ts


@buffie hiya just went through your link for the Pet Forum f/b page and there's really not a lot on it but now I know it's there I possibly will use it


----------



## Belgy67

Mari doesn't even want to go out, she hides from any unusual noises so I would be concerned if I took her out it would terrify her. 

The flats are 6 to a block with secure entrances. I have looked inside them and in ggr bins etc, the houses I am going through. 

I have printed more flyers and outing them through more doors tonight or sticking them up in the blocks of flats.


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm so sorry to hear Dani is still missing. Don't lose hope - there's still a very good chance you'll get your sweet girl back. Look after yourself meantime - this must be taking a huge toll on you. 

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Belgy67

MinkyMadam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Dani is still missing. Don't lose hope - there's still a very good chance you'll get your sweet girl back. Look after yourself meantime - this must be taking a huge toll on you.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you.


It us starting to show, missed dinner a few times this passed week but if I get Dani back it will be worth it.


----------



## ab1g41l

Wishing she comes home tonight x


----------



## MinkyMadam

Belgy67 said:


> It us starting to show, missed dinner a few times this passed week but if I get Dani back it will be worth it.


I can imagine. I remember when I lived in my old flat, Oscar was a housecat then and he managed to slip out unnoticed when I was speaking to someone at the door. I was a complete wreck worrying about him - constantly on edge, couldn't eat, couldn't sleep. Thankfully we got him back safe, but it was a truly horrible experience, so my heart goes out to you. The best thing is to try to stay strong and stay positive, and not let your mind run away with you imagining different scenarios - but that's definitely not easy. I hope it's some comfort that you have so many people hoping and praying for her safe return.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Are the schools on half-term up there this week? If not, go to the school gates in the morning or after school and ask the parents to take flyers to show the children. Kids very often notice animals more than adults will. There is a chance the children may have seen her around.


----------



## Sh N

Soozi said:


> Not bonkers at all! I have also thought about taking Mari out with him but I dont think she is trained on a leash and out on the streets would probably really spook her.


Oh dear- that didn't cross my mind at all! Stay strong, and take care.


----------



## Belgy67

MoggyBaby said:


> Are the schools on half-term up there this week? If not, go to the school gates in the morning or after school and ask the parents to take flyers to show the children. Kids very often notice animals more than adults will. There is a chance the children may have seen her around.


Yes the schools are on half term, which is a shame as I had a similar idea


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Belgy67 someone is asking on one of the FB posts - Cat Concern - if Dani has a brown collar on? I don't think you mentioned a collar but thought I'd best double check with you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Just checking in. Sorry to hear Dani girl is still missing.  Still keeping everything crossed. Have the local vets shared her photo on their FB pages?


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> @Belgy67 someone is asking on one of the FB posts - Cat Concern - if Dani has a brown collar on? I don't think you mentioned a collar but thought I'd best double check with you xx


She has no collar on unfortunately


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> @Belgy67 someone is asking on one of the FB posts - Cat Concern - if Dani has a brown collar on? I don't think you mentioned a collar but thought I'd best double check with you xx


Can you tag me into the post as ii can't find it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Can you tag me into the post as ii can't find it.


Will do!


----------



## JaimeandBree

At least we know people are reading these posts and keeping an eye out x


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> At least we know people are reading these posts and keeping an eye out x


I know o am grateful and heart skipped a beat


----------



## Joy84

So sorry to read that she's not back yet  Have to say I too thought about taking Mari out but was worried it's a silly idea... If she's not harness trained how about in a carrier? I understand that the last thing you want to do is stress her but think you mentioned that she meows/cries a lot? If Dani's hiding somewhere maybe she could hear her? I don't know...


----------



## buffie

Joy84 said:


> So sorry to read that she's not back yet  Have to say I too thought about taking Mari out but was worried it's a silly idea... If she's not harness trained how about in a carrier? *I understand that the last thing you want to do is stress her but think you mentioned that she meows/cries a lot? If Dani's hiding somewhere maybe she could hear her*? I don't know...


Just a thought but maybe if you could record Mari's meow's and play them when its really quiet Dani might hear it............


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I know o am grateful and heart skipped a beat


Mine too so I can't imagine how you feel.


----------



## Soozi

buffie said:


> Just a thought but maybe if you could record Mari's meow's and play them when its really quiet Dani might hear it............


That might be a good idea you have there Hun! And certainly worth a try. xxx


----------



## Belgy67

buffie said:


> Just a thought but maybe if you could record Mari's meow's and play them when its really quiet Dani might hear it............


Thank you will try that. Great idea.


----------



## Belgy67

Just back from putting more flyers out. Don't know why I didn't poster bus stops till tonight but done now. It's bloody cold outside. I have had a dream I git her back last night, I hope it comes true


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Is she on the local vets' FB pages?


----------



## Belgy67

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Is she on the local vets' FB pages?


Yes was the first thing I done.


----------



## Polly G

Hope you soon get some news of Dani. You are doing everything possible to find her, keeping everything crossed for a safe return xx


----------



## moggie14

I'm hoping today is the day she comes back home, big hugs xx


----------



## Jonescat

Just checking the thread, hope you find her soon


----------



## CarerQuie

Still got my fingers crossed that she returns home today.xx


----------



## Ali71

Keeping everything crossed she is back with you very soon, so sorry you are going through this x


----------



## Charity

When I woke up in the night, Dani was my first thought. Hope someone gets in touch with good news today.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi @Belgy67 you and Dani are still in my thoughts and I'm sending more positive vibes your way. Btw, can you show us which photo you've put on the poster? Is it the one you have in your signature?
I think it has been mentioned already. Did you have a chance to sign up with www.streetlife.co.uk ? The website picks up your post code and you connect with people in your neighbourhood. I sometimes see posts about missing kitties in my area and the response is fairly decent. 
Good luck! Dani come home soon xx


----------



## ab1g41l

Just a thought, have you posted an ad on gumtree?


----------



## Belgy67

This is the picture I used for looking for Dani, I have put something up on street view this morning and will do gum tree.


----------



## vivien

I am sorry to see Dani is still not home. Sending positive vibes for you so you may find her 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

Every day that goes by the sadder I feel - I wish I could give you a huge hug Belgy x


----------



## Sh N

buffie said:


> Just a thought but maybe if you could record Mari's meow's and play them when its really quiet Dani might hear it............


Wonderful idea! I hope it works. I really hope she is found soon. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Every day that goes by the sadder I feel - I wish I could give you a huge hug Belgy x


I feel the same! Everyday I feel will be the day that she's home. I still think she will be back soon. xxx


----------



## Polly G

Just checking in - come on Dani your Dad needs you home x


----------



## Ali71

Not sure if this has already been mentioned but is there a neighbourhood watch in your area @Belgy67 ? If there is then I'd be inclined to contact them, they tend to have a good handle on what goes on in the area, and may even have an on line presence/bulletin board they would post on for you which could be circulated to email addresses of their members. Anything is worth a shot. I can always do a tweet about it too and #glasgow #cats. I just wish her home for you and Mari xx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

@Belgy67 have you tried Streetlife a website that allows you to post locally and see if neighbors can keep any eye out. have you got a facbook spotted page for your area as I know when Jiggs went missing last year and try everything we tried a facebook spotted page for the local area and had a sighting.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Have you spoken with local kids? And local grannies?
Kids go into all nooks and crannies and grannies are very observant...
Promise reward...
If any of mine runs the kids and elderly are first port of call..
Once Garfield did a runner and my 83 old neighbour was the one who spotted him running and called me.


----------



## KittenKong

Like everyone else I look to see if there's any news. Sorry to hear Dani is still missing.


----------



## Ali71

@Belgy67 I've just found this site on twitter, I'm sure it would be worth registering x

http://www.petslocated.com/index.php


----------



## jill3

Sorry to hear that she has still not been found. Never give up hope. one of ours went missing for 6 weeks and how I found him was putting a good colour photo in the local paper.
I had to put it in a few weeks and I did get some nasty phone calls but that one call will live with me forever.
He was found in the next village and it was an area which I never put any posters up because there was a duel carriage way between the two villages. I thought he would never cross there and come out of it alive but of course he could of hitched a lift. so you could try putting some leaflets up in a different area and try the local paper.

Hoping you get that phone call very soon to say she has been found xx


----------



## Chewie39

So sorry that she isn't back yet, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Amin

Topping up the positive vibes here. I know what your going through buddy, Our Bertie went awol for five days about a year ago, we did all the right things to try find him, posters leaflets, knocking doors, facebook etc, then he just turned up on his own accord, god knows where he was, but he was fine.

Don't give up hope. your bubbs is out there somewhere and I am sure she will turn up.


----------



## sarahecp

I'm so sorry that Dani still isn't home  

Just wanted to let you know that you are all still in my thoughts and I will still be keeping everything crossed until she is home xxx


----------



## blade100

I wonder if someone has kept Dani inside thinking she's a stray. 

Come on Dani come home please


----------



## Joy84

buffie said:


> Just a thought but maybe if you could record Mari's meow's and play them when its really quiet Dani might hear it............





Belgy67 said:


> Thank you will try that. Great idea.


Great idea @buffie , so much better than mine! :Shy
Topping up the "come home" vibes!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hey @Belgy67 did you call a few local vet practices in your town? Dani might have wondered away further and perhaps was taken to a vet somewhere not in your neighbourhood. I'm not sure if this idea was already shared here.

Sending fresh positive vibes xx


----------



## Belgy67

Still no news yet. Keeping my hopes up that I hear something soon.


----------



## Charity

So are we Belgy.


----------



## vivien

Me too Belgy I hope you hear something today. 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

A week today :-( please come home sweetheart.


----------



## loroll1991

Come on sweet girl, come home! You've had enough of an adventure now to last you a life time! Your Daddy and sister want you back now xx

@Belgy67 I am so sorry you're going through this, keeping everything crossed we hear something today xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Come on Dani where are you? Still keeping everything crossed here too xx


----------



## KCTT

Everytime I log on I am hoping for the post that says she is home. So sorry you haven't had news yet I can only imagine how worried you must be. x


----------



## Bilai

KCTT said:


> Everytime I log on I am hoping for the post that says she is home. So sorry you haven't had news yet I can only imagine how worried you must be. x


I second this. All paws crossed for Dani to come home soon xxx


----------



## Soozi

I had hopes for today but I see Dani is still not home. I just know she's out there somewhere. Please come home Dani! @Belgy67 You must really be feeling the stress and strain but please look after yourself Hun! sending hugs!! xxx


----------



## Jiskefet

I keep coming back to this thread, hoping that she has turned up...


----------



## Belgy67

Soozi said:


> I had hopes for today but I see Dani is still not home. I just know she's out there somewhere. Please come home Dani! @Belgy67 You must really be feeling the stress and strain but please look after yourself Hun! sending hugs!! xxx


I feel quite emotionally drained and was really down yesterday as Mari barely ate a thing. She did have a bite this morning but not much.

Still hoping she comes home still.


----------



## Jiskefet

Have you been door to door to ask if anyone has seen her, not just on your own street, but in the neighbourhood?
Maybe someone has taken her in, thinking she was a stray...


----------



## Belgy67

Jiskefet said:


> Have you been door to door to ask if anyone has seen her, not just on your own street, but in the neighbourhood?
> Maybe someone has taken her in, thinking she was a stray...


I work till quite late but plan on knocking doors this weekend


----------



## moggie14

Best of luck hun. Topping up those brilliant PF vibes for a positive outcome very soon xx


----------



## huckybuck

Good luck with the door knocking as I do think this is probably the only way you are going to find out any info now :-(


Have you thought about putting Mari on zylkene or similar and/or using any calming products on her during this stressful time? 

I hope she starts to eat again.


----------



## Elsiebea

Oh dear. I was checking in hoping all the posts were going to be happy ones. I really feel for you.x


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Good luck with the door knocking as I do think this is probably the only way you are going to find out any info now :-(
> 
> Have you thought about putting Mari on zylkene or similar and/or using any calming products on her during this stressful time?
> 
> I hope she starts to eat again.


I will look at that if she has not eaten when I go home. But lots of fuss and attention this weekend


----------



## JaimeandBree

Let's all keep our fingers crossed that the door knocking yields some results xx


----------



## Charity

If anyone hasn't checked their shed, I would ask if they could look while you're there just to be sure.


----------



## Sh N

I hope you have a bit of success with door knocking @Belgy67, I'm positive someone must have taken her in thinking she was a stray- and must have given her a warm place to stay. I really hope that is the case. 
Please try to get some quality sleep. Its easier said than done, but it helps.


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm so sad for you. I know I'd be a complete wreck. Don't give up hope - things can change so quickly. Take comfort from Mari. It's at times like these you're reminded how precious they all are.

May you be safe and well wherever you are Dani. And please come back to your family very soon. X


----------



## Soozi

Dani it really is time you came home. I hope the weekend brings good news.


----------



## Forester

I keep checking and hoping for good news.

Please don't get despondent @Belgy67. She's out there somewhere, no doubt trying to get home.

Sending ((( hugs ))).


----------



## Belgy67

No news today after knocking g on doors. Warming up then going to sspca shelter just in case.


----------



## Charity

So sorry, it must be a nightmare for you. Good luck at the shelter.


----------



## huckybuck

It must be so exhausting and draining for you. I so so hope you find her soon.


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh bless I'm sorry she's still not home  , maybe try another letterbox leaflet drop a bit further afield? Come on Dani come home!!


----------



## Belgy67

Nothing in the sspca shelter, phones the pet cemetery and nothing either.

But I think I need another letterbox drop further away and can do this to orrow.

Considering asking royal mail how much to cover the whole area


----------



## Polly G

Oh Frankie - you are doing everything possible. So sorry that Dani hasn't been found yet. Hope that you get some good news very soon xx


----------



## Jiskefet

No unoccupied houses in the vicinity she may have gained access to?
Some cats manage to get in somewhere, but not get out anymore.


----------



## moggie14

Is there a local free paper that is delivered to everyone in your area? You could ask them how much it would be to have one of your flyers put in each one? XX


----------



## huckybuck

moggie14 said:


> Is there a local free paper that is delivered to everyone in your area? You could ask them how much it would be to have one of your flyers put in each one? XX


They might run a small ad for you in lost and found. You could try your parish magazine and if you have a village/town web magazine.

The other thing would be asking a local radio station if they would mention her.


----------



## Elsiebea

Someone near me had flyers made up which they put under every car windscreen wiper in their area including the local supermarket car parks. It's a great way of getting noticed. Flyers and the delivery of them are very expensive only to mainly be ignored. This way people have to see them!


----------



## Lilylass

@Belgy67 don't give up hope - Lothian Cat Rescue posted the other day about a cat that'd been missing for several weeks & had been found & was now safely home (they have a lot of contacts so it's worth a quick message to them if you've not done so already - they have a FB page - as many people travel east / west for work etc as you will know). My pal's cat disappeared & she'd given up all hope - walked in one day and there she was lying on the bed like she'd never been away .... it was 5.5 months!


----------



## bluecordelia

We are crossing fingers here. Blue disappeared on Friday and turned up as casual as you like on the Sunday. It's a terrible feeling as I kept jumping up convinced I heard a meow x


----------



## Belgy67

Not giving up hope but perhaps needing to look after Mari more and make sure she is OK. Mari is much better today so I am please about that.


----------



## popcornsmum

Never ever give up hope! as our friends had a cat who went missing last year - 6 months later they got a call from SSPCA and she'd been living as a stray in folks gardens and sheds and was being fed by a lady SIX miles away down the dual carriageway! I will continue to pray Dani comes home asap!


----------



## Forester

I was talking to someone this afternoon whose cat turned up on the doorstep 3 months after going out.

It might be worth checking that any posters previously put up haven't been removed. The bad weather could easily have damaged them.


----------



## Belgy67

Forester said:


> I was talking to someone this afternoon whose cat turned up on the doorstep 3 months after going out.
> 
> It might be worth checking that any posters previously put up haven't been removed. The bad weather could easily have damaged them.


I am checking posters regularly. Have no fear


----------



## huckybuck

Glad Mari is a bit better today I bet she's been pleased you're home this weekend.


----------



## Gwen9244

Glad to hear that mari is better today. Still have got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Soozi

Hoping once again that we get some good news on Dani. Take care Frankie. xxx


----------



## Sh N

I'm so sorry! Its admirable of you to focus so intensely on this and stay strong throughout this- All praise to you!
Glad to hear Mari is feeling better today. Please dont give up hope and take care.


----------



## vivien

I hope you find Dani today Hun. I can only guess what you are going through. Stay strong for Mari she must be missing her sister dreadfully too. It's good to hear that Mari is feeling better today. Hugs to you and Mari.

Viv xx


----------



## Belgy67

Just had a phone call from an olderwoman saying she saw a similar cat but not looking very healthy. It might not be Dani but i rushed down and can't find any sign of the cat, think I will come back later at night. 

I am in pieces, I really hope it's her.


----------



## CarerQuie

I hope so, too. I keep checking in. Where are you, Dani??xx


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> Just had a phone call from an olderwoman saying she saw a similar cat but not looking very healthy. It might not be Dani but i rushed down and can't find any sign of the cat, think I will come back later at night.
> 
> I am in pieces, I really hope it's her.


Oh Frankie I hope it's Dani!! Please let it be her. How far away does this lady live Hun? Did you record Mari's meow? You never know. Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Just had a phone call from an olderwoman saying she saw a similar cat but not looking very healthy. It might not be Dani but i rushed down and can't find any sign of the cat, think I will come back later at night.
> 
> I am in pieces, I really hope it's her.


Oh Frankie everything crossed for you please let it be her xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Please let it be her and please let her be ok!!


----------



## Soozi

Soozi said:


> Oh Frankie I hope it's Dani!! Please let it be her. How far away does this lady live Hun? Did you record Mari's meow? You never know. Keeping everything crossed.


If the worst comes to the worst and you think that she won't show herself you could borrow a trap from the local rescue. I know it sounds drastic but it might be she will run off in panic. will keep looking in for news. Hugs xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you and every thing crossed that it is Dani and you are able to bring her home xxx If it is her she will, no doubt, be very scared and a trap may well be the best way to get her safely.


----------



## Ali71

Oh my goodness I really hope it's Dani, fingers, toes and paws crossed for you here x


----------



## Charity

I do hope its Dani, fingers very crossed.


----------



## huckybuck

When you go back to look check all the hedges etc in case she is hiding somewhere - she might be injured. You could always take a blanket that you can wrap her up in. (and throw over her if you need to catch her).

Is it far from home?


----------



## MinkyMadam

Thinking of you - and Dani - and praying for a positive outcome. Good luck this evening.


----------



## Belgy67

Soozi said:


> Oh Frankie I hope it's Dani!! Please let it be her. How far away does this lady live Hun? Did you record Mari's meow? You never know. Keeping everything crossed.


It's about half a mile away, and the area like my area backs on to a school. Walked around rattling her bowl but not a thing. I don't kniw the house number as the woman that called didn't live there she was only visiting someone. I was out for about an hour and will try again about midnight. I did stick more posters up in that area though.


----------



## moggie14

Oh gosh I am really hoping this is positive news. Take a carrier and blanket or similar that smells of home. Fingers crossed if you see her you can make a grab.
Please, please let this be Dani XX


----------



## Chewie39

Really hoping it's her and you can find her


----------



## cheekyscrip

Going at night might help. Leave food anyhow...
Sending my best wishes you will find her!
Maybe ask again those living around where the cat was seen...


----------



## Jiskefet

Please let it be Dani, and please let her show herself...
If not, try and find a local cat rescue that can put up a trap cage with some food inside where she was seen. That would be the surest way to get her.


----------



## Bette

Another one holding out for good news here.Everything crossed for you and Dani. x


----------



## Elsiebea

Hoping for good news later x


----------



## Polly G

Please let it be Dani and please bring her home tonight xx


----------



## Bilai

Everything crossed xxx


----------



## Sh N

I hope this is good news!!! Please let it be her!!!


----------



## KCTT

Another one hoping for good news later.

Miracles do happen, 3 weeks ago on a Facebook group I am on a 4 month kitten was reported as having escaped out of a window today the kitten has been reunited with its extremely relieved owner. Fingers crossed Dani will be home soon too x


----------



## vivien

Me too hoping for good news 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck

Just wondered whether it would be worth asking the school to put a notice up on their notice board or the school gates?


----------



## Matrod

I really hope it's Dani & you find her tonight, I've been checking this thread several times a day booing for good news. Don't give up Belgy x


----------



## loroll1991

I really really hope thay it is Dani, I have absolutely everything possoble crossed and sending so many positive vibes! Come on Dani sweetheart, please be you xx


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Just wondered whether it would be worth asking the school to put a notice up on their notice board or the school gates?


Already done when I was down earlier, well not on school gate but lamp post handily right next to the school gates.


----------



## Belgy67

I went back down but never saw an sign of Dani. I intend to go back for a bit every night and cross my fingers and hope.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh Belgy must be so disappointing.

Hopefully others will see her, if it is and it won't be long before she appears.


----------



## Erenya

Fingers crossed, thinking of you!


----------



## Soozi

Keep looking it's a sighting and if it is Dani she might be seen again. Did you drop leaflets into doors around the area. Please show yourself Dani wherever you are. xxx


----------



## vivien

I am sorry you didn't find Dani. I hope you have better news today. 

Viv xx


----------



## ALR

I'm crossing my fingers really hard that it's Dani. Come on, Dani.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I am hoping its Dani crossing my fingers here for you.


----------



## Jeano1471

@Belgy67 i dont know if this website will be any help but might give tips when your out searching.
http://www.missingpetpartnership.org/recovery-tips/lost-cat-behavior/
Really hope Dani comes home soon. An dont lose hope! cats have been known to be gone weeks even months an then turn up home xx hope that link works x


----------



## ab1g41l

Sending all the best vibes for finding your little lady. Keep trying dearest.


----------



## sarahecp

Still keeping everything crossed for you Frankie that Dani is home safe and sound really soon xxx


----------



## loroll1991

Still hoping and praying that you find Dani and she comes home. Xxx


----------



## Belgy67

Checked the area where a sighting was made and never saw her. 

I have 3 different people who live in the area are watching out, one lives 4 doors up from sighting so I have people looking.


----------



## Soozi

Praying someone spots her soon. Belgy you must be at breaking point but we must not give up. xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

I keep bobbing back to this thread as it is so hard when they go awol x


----------



## Elsiebea

Belgy67 said:


> Checked the area where a sighting was made and never saw her.
> 
> I have 3 different people who live in the area are watching out, one lives 4 doors up from sighting so I have people looking.


That's great. That's all you can do. A sighting is better than nothing at all. Doesn't help your anguish I know, but you will find her


----------



## MoggyBaby

Checking in several times a day in the hope of seeing good news. You are all in our thoughts and we hope Dani is home very soon. x


----------



## huckybuck

I'm glad you have people on the look out for her. Just pray she's spotted and you can see if it's her.


----------



## vivien

Looking in again to see if there is any news. Thinking of you and hoping she is home very soon.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi

I do feel a trap set up in a garden as near to the sighting as poss might well be worth trying. It is very likely she will just hide when anyone is about. My rescue friend here uses traps very successfully all the time for his trap/neuter/return program. I really think Dani is just too frightened to come out even for you @Belgy67 Please Dani show us where you are. xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Still checking this thread every monring when I wake, it's good you have so many people looking out for her, everything crossed that it is her and she shows herself again.


----------



## Belgy67

Still no news, I will speak to someone tomorrow if they will put a trap near sighting area.


----------



## moggie14

Topping up the vibes. So sorry she is yet to come home xx


----------



## vivien

So sorry you haven't had any luck. More vibes from me too.

Viv xx


----------



## pollypage

I'm sorry Dani's still not home yet but don't get dispondent or give up hope we're all praying for Dani's safe return


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi @Belgy67 i really hope you get lucky trapping Dani into a cat trap. We still keep everything crossed for her home coming.


----------



## huckybuck

Still lighting my candle every night xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Thinking of you @Belgy67 and hoping you're ok, and looking after yourself.

Wherever you are Dani, be safe, and well and know that you are much loved. X


----------



## vivien

I hope you have better news today and someone has seen her. Topping up the come home vibes. Come home Dani your Daddy is worried about you. 

Viv xx


----------



## jill3

Although I don't say much I pop on a few times a day to see if any news. I am thinking of you both and I know how stressful this is for you.
The one in my picture went missing for 6 weeks and was found in the next village. You have had some sightings which is a good sign. With all your hard work people are getting to know.
Cats are very clever they will find food. When Harley was found he only weighted a little less than his normal weight. He just looked at me to say how did you know I was here?
The little monkey! I pray your little monkey will come back to you very soon xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Belgy67 are you still calling the council every couple of days? It's not nice I know but I do think it may be necessary until you find her. A vet would phone you I'm sure but not certain the council would.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> @Belgy67 are you still calling the council every couple of days? It's not nice I know but I do think it may be necessary until you find her. A vet would phone you I'm sure but not certain the council would.


Unfortunately this is something that needs to be done. Also @Belgy67 is there more than one depot in the area? I'm sure the rescue will lend you a trap.


----------



## Sh N

Topping up the vibes! I watch this thread for news every day, but have no idea what to write other than giving you some strength and positivity. I really hope this ordeal ends soon!


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 any luck with obtaining a trap? Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Belgy67

The cat that looked like Dani was a much older cat that someone has taken in. I have called council this morning and nothing picked up. So back to square one.

I had a really vivid dream last night that I had Dani again, was do disappointed when I woke up.

I think so eone has taken her in.


----------



## Belgy67

Council don't scan but record details of dead animals. I was happy she isn't on the list.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Really sorry that the sighting has turned out to be a false alarm Frankie, the cat in question really does look very similar to Dani even a wee black dot on the nose so I can see how the people that spotted it made the mistake, when I saw the picture on FB this morning I had to do a double take, thought on closer inspection it was clearly an older cat.

The thing to take heart from though is that there were a lot of people on FB commenting and saying it could be Dani, which means a lot of people have read the posts and are on the look out for her.

I am very glad that she is not on the Council's list too


----------



## huckybuck

I'm really relieved about the council list as well. 

It's good to know that the posters/flyers/web stuff are keeping her profile fresh in everyone's mind.

I hope that the dream was a premonition xx


----------



## Amin

just checking in to see if any news on Dani. hoping for good news soon for you


----------



## Soozi

God @Belgy67 you must be totally exhausted. I'm sorry that the sighting proved negative Hun. I think you could be right and someone has taken her in if that is the case I hope they come forward. In the meantime we have to hope and pray she will be home soon. xxx


----------



## Belgy67

I hope so too @Soozi and I don't think I have slept right since she went missing. I really am grateful for the support of the forum and those on facebook who are still looking with me, fingers crossed I will see her again.


----------



## Chewie39

Im also thinking and hoping someone has taken her in - she looks very young and people tend to panic a bit and think young looking cats are in need of assistance. Perhaps it's an older person with no internet, hopefully they'll see your posters soon.


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> I hope so too @Soozi and I don't think I have slept right since she went missing. I really am grateful for the support of the forum and those on facebook who are still looking with me, fingers crossed I will see her again.


Don't lose hope Hun there are lots of kind people out there who will keep looking out for her and spreading the word to others. Just try to get some rest when you can. Big hugs again. xxx


----------



## Polly G

Still keeping everything crossed for you Frankie. Don't give up hope xx


----------



## vivien

It has crossed my mind too that someone may have taken Dani in thinking she is a stray. I wish the beautiful black and white girl that lives in the bushes in my courtyards owner was more like you. We have taken her home several times only for her to turn up on my doorstep again. I use a walking stick when I'm out and it's difficult when carrying a cat home even one as tiny as she is. Never once has her owner come to look for her, and I have given up trying to get her to keep her in. I would take her myself but she lashed out at Gemma my gsd so there is no way I can take her in. Her owner basically lost interest when she had to have an emergency spay due to complications having yet another litter of kittens. She still has 2 out of her 4 cats that give her kittens. I wish you all the luck and hope you do find her. Bless you you must be emotionally and physically tired out. 

Viv xx


----------



## hiwatt

Still checking in daily wishing for good news.I hope it happens soon.


----------



## Britt

Sorry I missed this thread, been really busy lately. I would be devastated if Pooh went missing so I can imagine how you feel. I hope you will be reunited soon xx


----------



## CarerQuie

I'm still hopeful for positive news. Hope you find her soon.xx


----------



## bluecordelia

Someone must have her. It's terrible just not knowing x


----------



## Elsiebea

But isn't she microchipped?


----------



## Belgy67

Elsiebea said:


> But isn't she microchipped?


Yes she I'd chipped, but some people might not think to check.

As said above its the not knowing.....


----------



## MinkyMadam

I'm so sorry she's not home yet. Keeping everything crossed she's back with you very soon. Take care. X


----------



## ZoeM

Im so sorry to read that your Dani is not yet home...

My cat Huxley went missing on October 4th last year and I have realised he will not come home. I just hope someone is feeding him and he is coping as a stray. Maybe one day, a kind soul will realise he isn't as feral as he appears and manages to gain his trust enough to discover he is microchipped and has a person who is missing him.

I feel your pain

Z xx


----------



## KCTT

Is there anywhere Dani could be stuck in any sheds or garage? I think with no sightings this is a possibility the weather has been relatively mild and people will now just be starting to think about getting out and sorting the garden. Is there anywhere really close to home that you can ask them to check sheds or garages while you are there. I can't imagine what you are going through I would be in pieces x


----------



## sarahecp

Still thinking of you Frankie and still keeping everything crossed that's possible to cross for Dani's safe return xxx


----------



## Jannor

Sorry she's not back yet 
I do check for news every night although this is my first post.
Come home Dani!


----------



## loroll1991

You and Dani are still in my thoughts @Belgy67 you are everyday. I logon consistently throughout the day hoping for *that* update.

Please come home sweet girl xx


----------



## Chewie39

Still hoping for good news and thinking of you.


----------



## huckybuck

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Elsiebea

ZoeM said:


> Im so sorry to read that your Dani is not yet home...
> 
> My cat Huxley went missing on October 4th last year and I have realised he will not come home. I just hope someone is feeding him and he is coping as a stray. Maybe one day, a kind soul will realise he isn't as feral as he appears and manages to gain his trust enough to discover he is microchipped and has a person who is missing him.
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> Z xx


Oh gosh I'd forgotten about Hux. Such a sad post Zoe. I hope he is indeed safe and warm somewhere x


----------



## Soozi

It's 2 weeks today so there's still hope Dani will be found or come home. Thinking of you Frankie and insist on staying positive. xxx


----------



## moggie14

Another visitor to the thread and topping up the vibes. Please come home sweet girl xx


----------



## huckybuck

Still holding hope xx


----------



## Belgy67

Thank you for thoughts, been tough for me today, but tomorrow is another day


----------



## mudgekin

Fingers and paws crossed that Dani will be found safe and well


----------



## Charity

Dani is in my thoughts every day, so wish for news


----------



## vivien

I think of you and Dani everyday too. I hope that you get some news today that someone may have found her. Praying for her safe return. 

Viv xx


----------



## Gwen9244

I check this thread all the time hoping for good news. Have still got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Topping up all positive vibes for little Dani and yourself @Belgy67 
Did you sign up on www.streetlife.co.uk by any chance? If Dani got 'adopted' by someone in the neighbourhood perhaps somebody else has noticed her and will let you know.


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 Try not to give up hope lovely! cats can go missing for months! I feel sure now that someone has taken her in! We just need to find her so bump any posts on FB and everywhere you have given Dani's details to including Vets, Rescues,council and any shops. You might feel it's time to change the posters to "Still missing" Dani we want you home. How is Mari now Hun? sending even bigger hugs! XXX


----------



## Sh N

Topping up some vibes! I had this crazy early morning thought that she might be taken in by someone, and that person might talk about 'finding a stray' and ask for advice on one of the message boards soon enough. I really hope that happens- and I have been looking at all the other threads just in case! 
Sounds silly, but I really hope you find her soon!


----------



## Elsiebea

That's a good idea. To refresh the posters with a different photo and the title of 'Still missing' would make people take a fresh look. Let's face it, how many of us see lost cat posters become part of the lamp post after a while?


----------



## Soozi

Elsiebea said:


> That's a good idea. To refresh the posters with a different photo and the title of 'Still missing' would make people take a fresh look. Let's face it, how many of us see lost cat posters become part of the lamp post after a while?


I agree and when posters get weather worn and old looking people often think the cat has been found.


----------



## Elsiebea

Yep or forgotten about. Make sure the print is as big and as bold as possible. There is a lamp post opposite my house and it was a week before I noticed a missing cat poster there because the sign was tiny


----------



## Belgy67

I had similar thoughts myself and have a few new photos.

Do you think I should put reward on them or will that attract unfavourable characters? 

I am also going to write to my local paper and ask them to print a story.

Soozi, Mari is doing OK, she is still quite vocal when she never used to be bit it's not a cry it's normally when i come home she wants a lot of fuss. I don't mind providing it.


----------



## Belgy67

I have went on streetlife but not z peep there either


----------



## huckybuck

You could offer reward for info that leads to being reunited.

BUT be prepared for idiots asking how much and a lot of false alarms but it may prompt people to mention their neighbour has a new cat or something when otherwise they kept quiet.


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 i think contacting the local paper is a great idea Hun if they agree a reward could be offered in the article. I'm a bit concerned about offering a reward on the Internet though! There are some nasty ruthless people out there.
I'm pleased to hear Mari is coping Hun. xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

Don't give up hope @Belgy67 and paper I think is a good idea, when Jiggs went missing last year it was 21 days but he came back.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Did you have any luck with the local paper @Belgy67 ?


----------



## Belgy67

Waiting for a response from local paper as I sent email. Couldn't find telephone numbers.


----------



## sarahecp

Still keeping everything crossed and hoping Dani is home really soon xxx

Come on Dani, show yourself, your dad and Mari need you home.


I agree about being prepared for idiots, there are a lot out there and some can be heartless, thoughtless and cruel, take no notice. 

When Seb went missing I had two text messages a couple of hours after I'd done my poster drop and another one and a phone call after Christmas, neither of them were nice


----------



## moggie14

Oh so sorry to read there is no news on Dani. Chin up hun - she is out there somewhere xx


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 Oh lovie I do hope the local paper is willing to help with the search! it's surprising how many people wouldn't see this on the internet or even the posters! Fingers crossed. Willing with all my mite that Dani is soon home where she belongs. XXX


----------



## Chewie39

Still thinking of you and Dani and hoping for some good news xx


----------



## vivien

Me too. I hope you find her soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## loroll1991

You and Dani are still in my thoughts everyday, and I check this thread every chance I get.

I am so sorry you're going through this @Belgy67 , but she is out there somewhere! Topping up those positive vibes xx


----------



## Paddypaws

I check this thread every day and am still hopeful for good news.
My boy Murphy once went missing for 6 whole weeks and I had pretty much given up on ever seeing him again, although I did take comfort that no one had reported a cat being killed locally.
At the time I worked in a restaurant 2 nights a week and would drive home around 1 or 2 am. One week I was certain I heard his distinctive cry when I got out of the car but my search led me only to a random strange cat. A whole week later I parked in the same spot which was along the road from my house on the opposite side and once again I heard a cat cry. This time I persevered and the cry definitely responded to my voice.
So, here I am at 2am crawling around neighbours' front gardens calling my cat....and blow me down if I did not pinpoint his voice to the airbricks leading to the cellar of my neighbour's house!
Next morning I was on her doorstep trying to sound convincing despite her being certain there was no cat in her house! She let me in and I called him and then I proceeded to what would have originally have been the coal cellar under the stairs where I knew the boards should be loose. I called , he responded and finally I reached down into the cellar and pulled him up like a rabbit from a magicians's hat!
Moral of the story is never give up and keep on going out to search!

C'mon Dani we all want you home.


----------



## Soozi

I hope you hear back from the local newspaper Hun! Still praying and hoping for good news. xxx


----------



## Jackie C

Good luck finding him xxx


----------



## vivien

Hi Belgy have you had any sightings of Dani yet. I still look in every day to see if there is any news. Topping up the come home vibes.

Viv xx


----------



## Belgy67

I had a text on Monday from an elderly gentleman saying a cat hiding under cars quite near me. I have looked but not seen any sign of her or any cat. 

Going to put new posters up on Sunday with new photos.


----------



## vivien

I wish I could help in someway, but I live in Essex so other than sharing again if someone shares your picture of Dani that's all I can do. But I'm not that good at finding posts so someone from here would have to find it and share then I can. It's got to be positive that you haven't had any bad news about her. I wish you good luck in looking for her.

Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Paddypaws said:


> I check this thread every day and am still hopeful for good news.
> My boy Murphy once went missing for 6 whole weeks and I had pretty much given up on ever seeing him again, although I did take comfort that no one had reported a cat being killed locally.
> At the time I worked in a restaurant 2 nights a week and would drive home around 1 or 2 am. One week I was certain I heard his distinctive cry when I got out of the car but my search led me only to a random strange cat. A whole week later I parked in the same spot which was along the road from my house on the opposite side and once again I heard a cat cry. This time I persevered and the cry definitely responded to my voice.
> So, here I am at 2am crawling around neighbours' front gardens calling my cat....and blow me down if I did not pinpoint his voice to the airbricks leading to the cellar of my neighbour's house!
> Next morning I was on her doorstep trying to sound convincing despite her being certain there was no cat in her house! She let me in and I called him and then I proceeded to what would have originally have been the coal cellar under the stairs where I knew the boards should be loose. I called , he responded and finally I reached down into the cellar and pulled him up like a rabbit from a magicians's hat!
> Moral of the story is never give up and keep on going out to search!
> 
> C'mon Dani we all want you home.


Wow PP, what sort of state was he in? That's amazing!


----------



## Soozi

Although some days poor Frankie must feel that he won't see Dani again I'm sure he's keeping strong and hopeful. I think it is time to renew all the posters and bump any posts I hear of cats missing for months then being found or just turning up. We must keep praying for Dani's return.


----------



## Paddypaws

oliviarussian said:


> Wow PP, what sort of state was he in? That's amazing!


He was skinny but otherwise fine. I have no idea if he was trapped under there the whole time or whether he somehow got behind that row of terraces and was trying to make his way back across the road to me.
At that time all the cats had 24/7 outside access and no matter what time I came home he would come flying round the corner to meet me so he was still trying to do that when I parked up those times.


----------



## MinkyMadam

Just checking in to say you, Dani and Mari are still in my thoughts. There's still every chance of a positive outcome like the one @Paddypaws described. Hope you're holding up ok meantime.


----------



## loroll1991

Still hoping and praying xx


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> I had a text on Monday from an elderly gentleman saying a cat hiding under cars quite near me. I have looked but not seen any sign of her or any cat.
> 
> Going to put new posters up on Sunday with new photos.


Will you go back to where the elderly gentleman thought he saw the cat hiding? Kittie may come back xx


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> Will you go back to where the elderly gentleman thought he saw the cat hiding? Kittie may come back xx


Yes I have been going back each night. Can't give up on Dani, she couldn't just vanish into thin air


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Yes I have been going back each night. Can't give up on Dani, she couldn't just vanish into thin air


She is somewhere, we just have to find her!! Look at @Paddypaws amazing story, but we just need to keep hopeful! sending lots more positive vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck

Everything is still crossed here. I'm glad you've had a sighting whether true or otherwise. People are still looking out. Xx


----------



## CarerQuie

I'm still hoping that she turns up-and really soon.xx


----------



## moggie14

Topping up the PF vibes. You are right, she cannot just vanish. Come home sweetie xx


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 Did you hear anything back from the local paper Hun? Get in touch again if you can. Praying she is found soon. xxx


----------



## Summ3rain

Still thinking of you and Dani x


----------



## Sh N

Topping up the positivity! I hope you have luck with the new posters and leads. 
Stay strong!


----------



## FeelTheBern

She's still not home? Come on Dani, your owner misses you!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Dani where are you darling? Come out when your Dad calls you.
Sending positive vibes and hugs.


----------



## Polly G

Sending more positive vibes to you - come on Dani everyone on PF is wiling you home xx


----------



## LostSoul

I'm so sorry Dani isn't home yet but please dont give up, on a facebook group i belong to a cat went missing in December in Wales and turned up this week in Kent, how he got there is anyone's guess but he was identified by his chip and is back home now, i really hope Dani is home soon.


----------



## bluecordelia

You are in all our thoughts Belgy x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi @Belgy67 how are you? Any new developments in March? I often think of you and Dani and am sending another load of positive vibes.


----------



## Chewie39

I was thinking about you and Dani this evening too - hope you are doing ok?


----------



## Charity

Yes, still thinking about you too and hoping Dania will come home.


----------



## pollypage

Don't give up hope Belgy67 praying for her safe and speedy return.......

Please come home Dani your daddy's missing you


----------



## Soozi

Still praying for Dani's safe return. I am wondering whether you heard anything from the local paper @Belgy67 I feel it's worth chasing them up. Come home Dani. xxx


----------



## Belgy67

Hi All, 

Still no news on Dani, no more sightings or anything. The local paper are considering running a story but nothing concrete yet but i keep pushing them. It was 5 weeks yesterday that Dani went missing and it still leaves me with some guilt but I hope I will see her again.

Mari has settled down a bit as well but has changed eating habits completely. She just will not eat any natures menu chicken food which they both used to wolf down, she eats flavours she previously left alone. I think this may be a coincidence or due to lack of competition for food.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi @Belgy67 I still think often of you and Dani and send positive vibes.
I sat waiting for a vet to see Daisy this afternoon and started reading a few flyers in the reception. Well 2 of them were about missing cats and not exactly in my area, about 40 minute drive away. There was a photo of a kitty and details of the Facebook page to report any news. If you haven't already, perhaps get in touch with a few vets a bit outside of your immediate area and ask if you can leave a few flyers with them.
Everything crossed for Dani to come home safely soon xx

EDIT: are you aware of this website? www.animalsearchuk.co.uk


----------



## Soozi

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi @Belgy67 I still think often of you and Dani and send positive vibes.
> I sat waiting for a vet to see Daisy this afternoon and started reading a few flyers in the reception. Well 2 of them were about missing cats and not exactly in my area, about 40 minute drive away. There was a photo of a kitty and details of the Facebook page to report any news. If you haven't already, perhaps get in touch with a few vets a bit outside of your immediate area and ask if you can leave a few flyers with them.
> Everything crossed for Dani to come home safely soon xx
> 
> EDIT: are you aware of this website? www.animalsearchuk.co.uk


I think about Dani a lot too. I keep repeating my self I know but I feel someone has taken her in. I still live in hope that she will be reuturned home. Hugs @Belgy67 xxx


----------



## Belgy67

Thank you. I still look for Dani in hope I find her, put fresh flyers on lamp posts etc. I will take flyers outside my local area as I didn't think about that yo be honest.

I have already searched that website, almost sure I posted Dani on it but will check when I get home.

Like you @Soozi I think someone has her. Hope I get reunited soon.


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> Thank you. I still look for Dani in hope I find her, put fresh flyers on lamp posts etc. I will take flyers outside my local area as I didn't think about that yo be honest.
> 
> I have already searched that website, almost sure I posted Dani on it but will check when I get home.
> 
> Like you @Soozi I think someone has her. Hope I get reunited soon.


I just can't give up on her Hun. xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

You're still in my thoughts too. I often think about Dani (your profile pic of her, with that sweet little face, is imprinted on my mind) and send a little 'mental message' to her, hoping she is safe, and well, and that somehow she finds her way home to you and Mari soon. Take care.


----------



## CarerQuie

I still look to see if she's been found. Hope she turns up soon.xx


----------



## vivien

As other posters have said. I too keep thinking about you and Dani. And as others have said I think someone may have taken her in. I really hope you find her soon. Take care Hun. 

Viv xx


----------



## Polly G

Always thinking of you and Dani and Mari. Still hoping for good news x


----------



## Belgy67

@Ragdollsfriend thanks for the website, I have now put Dani on that site, thought I had covered everything.


----------



## redroses2106

I have been quietly following this thread hoping for the best and am so sorry Dani isn't home yet, I'm not sure if it has been done I know you have put posters up but have you actually posted them through peoples doors? also put on it the date she went missing, it does seem likely with no more sightings that perhaps somebody has taken her in and they may not of seen your posters, also have you considered posting on your local facebook pages and groups, for local community centres, activities and clubs, not everyone will be looking on pet lost sights, but loads of people check out facebook pages of clubs and activities they are involved in and it will be people in your area so might be worth doing as well, will keep everything crossed for you that you find her very soon.


----------



## huckybuck

So sad that Dani hasn't been found yet but I really do think that no news is good news and as others have said she is being looked after by someone. 

It would be great if the paper could run a small article as that would certainly reach a wider circle but what about a local radio station too? They might be happy to give her a mention? 

Thinking of you and praying you get reunited very very soon.


----------



## Ali71

Hi @Belgy67
I'm sorry Dani hasn't shown up yet, I am totally in agreement that she is being looked after by someone. I have just sent a message on Twitter to Missing Cats Scotland and she has just replied to say she has already an appeal for Dani listed - the power of social media! If there's any way I can help then please let me know. Thinking of you x


----------



## Vanessa131

A friends cat went missing and the local paper wouldn't run a story, but they allowed her to put a good sized advert in with info about her cat and a colour picture for free. They put it on the births, deaths and marriages page as it is generally one a lot of people check.


----------



## Chewie39

I was thinking about Dani this morning, still hoping she'll come back, you hear so many amazing stories of lovely reunions. Hugs xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Still keeping my eyes peeled on FB in the hopes that we'll hear some whisper of Dani, hope you and Mari are doing ok Frankie


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Still keeping my eyes peeled on FB in the hopes that we'll hear some whisper of Dani, hope you and Mari are doing ok Frankie


I am OK but still hoping. Mari is eating much better now so not worried about her as much, she must be lonely so thinking I might need to get her some company but not sure.

Kicking myself a bit because with Dani going awol I forgot to book a hotel for next week. I will have another look and hope I can get something reasonable.


----------



## popcornsmum

I just had a little look for you There's some Travelodge rooms for £94 (blimey Edinburgh is soooo expensive!!)


----------



## Belgy67

I booked a place, single room not far from vittorias for 71 so not too bad.


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> I booked a place, single room not far from vittorias for 71 so not too bad.


Hun I am so pleased you are going to the meet up it will do you good. I would love to be going but it's just a tad too far! Lol!


----------



## Belgy67

I have an update and feeling a bit stressed. A cat has been posted as found 15 miles away on facebook in Lanarkshire lost and found.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=774594326006398&id=551132605019239

This cat looks so much like Dani, I have emailed and left a phone message. I don't want to get my hopes up but if this isn't Dani then she is so similar to her. I just hope my own judgment is not impaired by hope.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Goodness, there's a remarkable likeness. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Shrike

Well, its not impossible for her to have travelled that far - sneaking into a van or even under her own steam. Fingers crossed for you & Dani.


----------



## Sh N

@Belgy67- You won't know unless you find out, right? Keeping hopes up is always good- sometimes we all start getting a little cynical, and it is just human nature to do so. 
I'm so happy you have finally had a breakthrough. Now I'm just having my fingers (and legs, and everything else) crossed that it is indeed little Dani.


----------



## Paddypaws

Gosh MY heart gave a little leap when I read your update ....hoping the news is good. x


----------



## loroll1991

Oh my gosh, my heart stopped when I read your update!! I am truly hoping and praying that this is Dani!!! x


----------



## Charity

Oh my goodness, that cat is so like Dani in every respect....can it be? Keeping all fingers, toes and paws crossed its good news and saying a little prayer.


----------



## KCTT

Really hoping for a happy ending and it is Dani x


----------



## KittenKong

Hoping for good news too.


----------



## Matrod

Got everything crossed this is Dani x


----------



## huckybuck

Oh I pray and hope it's her.


----------



## Paddypaws

Is Dani not chipped Frankie?


----------



## Summ3rain

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> Is Dani not chipped Frankie?


Yes Dani is chipped but have been told chips can fail and low battery for scanner can cause bad scans.

That's why I don't want to get my hopes up but she is so similar.

Wonder how long cat protection will take to call or email back.


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Yes Dani is chipped but have been told chips can fail and low battery for scanner can cause bad scans.
> 
> That's why I don't want to get my hopes up but she is so similar.
> 
> Wonder how long cat protection will take to call or email back.


Was No one there to take your call? Perhaps you could call again and see if someone answers?

She looks a spitting image of Dani, I have hoping and praying so hard right now!!


----------



## Paddypaws

*01698 619 219*
*did you call and leave a message?*


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> *01698 619 219
> did you call and leave a message?*


No I left a message yesterday but was on the mobile number. I emailed this morning.

I will try again. Left a message on landlines number as well


----------



## Ali71

Please let this be Dani, keeping everything crossed! X


----------



## Charity

Don't expect any instant response. The CP rescues are usually volunteers so they haven't got someone manning the phone, they check the phones/e-mails now and again when they aren't out rescuing, looking after cats in their care or doing their own private stuff. Did you leave a message on the Facebook page?


----------



## vivien

Oh Frankie I do hope it's Dani. Keeping fingers and paws crossed. 

Viv xx


----------



## Belgy67

Yes I put a basic message on Facebook. I will put more detail on now I think about it. I understand they are volunteers and busy but I will keep trying to get through.

Like I said above this cat is so similar to Dani.


----------



## Charity

I wish the photo showed if that cat has that little black patch on her right front leg, I would think that would clinch it. I can't believe there can be two this similar considering how much white Dani has.


----------



## huckybuck

I've been going back over pics and all the patterns you can see match up exactly.
I wish you could see the left leg too.


----------



## Belgy67

Charity said:


> I wish the photo showed if that cat has that little black patch on her right front leg, I would think that would clinch it. I can't believe there can be two this similar considering how much white Dani has.


Me to and most of my photos are of the opposite side.

I sent 4 photos in the email to help identification.

Please be her.....


----------



## loroll1991

Me too @huckybuck since the post i've been going over and over and over the photo's, comparing them... anyone would instantly think it is the same cat.


----------



## Britt

I hope that Dani will be home soon xx


----------



## Belgy67

Some photos I have of Dani. At first I thought it couldn't be her with no chip found but the more I look the more I think it is her.


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> Me too @huckybuck since the post i've been going over and over and over the photo's, comparing them... anyone would instantly think it is the same cat.


Me too, wish the photos were clearer. Time for work soon.


----------



## Citruspips

I've just put some of her photos side by side with the face book one and there is a very strong likeness especially the way her white cheek rises up under her eye on the left but not on the other side,. I do hope this isn't a false alarm, I have absolutelyeverything crossed for you.


----------



## Paddypaws

The pic of her on the cooker hood shows the same side as the CP picture, and the distinctive shaping of the black into white on her flank.


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> The pic of her on the cooker hood shows the same side as the CP picture, and the distinctive shaping of the black into white on her flank.


It's one of the few I have of this side. The more I look the more I am convinced but trying to remain calm.


----------



## loroll1991

Also, the close up photo of Dani's face that you have posted, it looks as though she has a dark mark directly under her nose? The cat that's been found looks as though she has something similar. Wish the photo's of found kittie were less blurry and clearer!


----------



## Sh N

I really hope you are reunited with Dani. All the time she hasn't been around has been quite hard for you. I'm just hoping and praying this has a happy ending.
Daft question, but could you drive there now to ask? My desperation would lead me to do that+ she looks so similar to the picture of the lost cat they posted- its uncanny.


----------



## Belgy67

I could but don't know where she will be. If I knew I would head over in a heart beat.

I have to head to work, hope to hear something soon.


----------



## huckybuck

even the way the black goes slighty over her nose looking at it on the right side

don't forget too that she will be a month or two older in the CP pic and she is still growing


----------



## Erenya

Oh my gosh she looks just like her - I have everything crossed here! Everything!!


----------



## huckybuck




----------



## loroll1991

huckybuck said:


> even the way the black goes slighty over her nose looking at it on the right side
> 
> don't forget too that she will be a month or two older in the CP pic and she is still growing





huckybuck said:


> View attachment 265351
> View attachment 265352


Yes! you're right!

The black marking on the left hand side of both cats noses seem to dip upwards too.

I really don't want to get anyone's, especially your @Belgy67 hopes up. But I am sending every positive vibe possible right now.


----------



## pennycat

Omg - looks the same. Keeping claws and paws crossed...


----------



## huckybuck

Don't know how accurate this is.

http://lanarkshire.b2b-uk.com/company/cats-protection.html


----------



## KCTT

Cats Protection will get back to you. Our local branch run a rota for their helpline and it's not unusual for them to take a couple of hours to get back on email or phone. I knows the wait is agony but you will get a call back x


----------



## Jansheff

Fingers crossed, toes crossed, everything crossed. My Raffles recently had a dental when i went to pick him up, the vet said they had scanned him to check the chip was still working and it wasn't, they had run their scanner out of batteries looking for it. Then they had felt by hand and couldn't find it either. I knew exactly where it was and found it for them and was told that it had been done rather low down. They rescanned over the spot and then it worked. They're not foolproof by any means


----------



## Matrod

It does look remarkably like her, PLEASE let this be Dani. I hope they get back to you soon Belgy x


----------



## Summ3rain

the wave like black mark on her left back leg looks really similar to Dani's! please please let it be her!


----------



## huckybuck

Just realised you can see a bit of black on her front right paw.

















And the side markings do look the same.


----------



## Chewie39

Really really _really _hope this is Dani, good luck and everything crossed here, it would be so wonderful xx


----------



## Gwen9244

OMG it would be totally amazing if this is Dani. We have got everything crossed and double crossed that you have found your girl.


----------



## Soozi

The pic is so much like Dani! Everything crossed! xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

I've only just caught up with the latest news. Everything crossed this is Dani. CP cat and Dani like a dead ringer.


----------



## clairescats

Just caught up with new news. I have everything crossed for you that its Dani! xx


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Just realised you can see a bit of black on her front right paw.
> 
> View attachment 265356
> View attachment 265357
> 
> 
> And the side markings do look the same.


Oh Hun thanks for finding that pic on the cooker hood! I agree the markings are remarkably like Dani's please God it's her. xxx


----------



## MiloandTazzy

They look so alike, keeping everything crossed that it's Dani.


----------



## CarerQuie

I'm keeping everything crossed that it is Dani.xx


----------



## Azriel391

Every thing crossed here that it is Dani xx


----------



## Dobby65

If that's _not_ Dani I'll eat ten ultra-hot chillies....


----------



## JaimeandBree

It does look so like her, I hope and pray it is, the waiting must be killing you Frankie


----------



## ab1g41l

Fingers crossed. Sending all my hope to you today x


----------



## Soozi

The only discrepancy is that Dani is chipped and the cat found isn't. I don't see the chip migrating in such a young cat.


----------



## Erenya

no, but I could believe a busy vet with worn down batteries


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

That really does look like Dani, right down to the black spot on the nose!

Keeping everything crossed. @Soozi chips are more likely to migrate in younger cats than older ones as their tissues are more flexible, if that makes sense.

And I've stood there scanning patients I *know* are chipped for ages sometimes, so it could have been missed...


----------



## Soozi

Ceiling Kitty said:


> That really does look like Dani, right down to the black spot on the nose!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed. @Soozi chips are more likely to migrate in younger cats than older ones as their tissues are more flexible, if that makes sense.
> 
> And I've stood there scanning patients I *know* are chipped for ages sometimes, so it could have been missed...


I do hope so Hun! this would be such great news if it was Dani.
xxx


----------



## Little Zooey

I've been following this thread quietly, but I have to say that the markings look identical. I do hope they get back to you soon and you have a positive outcome


----------



## Vanessa131

I really have everything crossed for both you and your lovely Dani


----------



## blade100

Oh my god my heart is in my mouth, and I have tears. I really hope this is her, Mari will be so over joyed to have her sister back. And of course yourself. Please please let this be her. :Angelic


----------



## Charity

I've been out but couldn't wait to get home and see if there's any news. Been praying all day.


----------



## Polly G

Keeping everything crossed that this is Dani - the likeness is so strong. I am on tenterhooks - heaven knows how poor Belgy must feel.


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you and really hoping that Dani has been found xxx


----------



## Bilai

We have every finger and paw crossed over here for you that it is Dani xxx


----------



## moggie14

Oh my, been at work all day and just caught up with this! What a likeness! I am hoping and praying it is Dani. As someone else mentioned she will have grown a bit and look slightly different. Please.....


----------



## loroll1991

Can't stop thinking about you and Dani.. Hoping and praying still that this is her! Please be her


----------



## Matrod

loroll1991 said:


> Can't stop thinking about you and Dani.. Hoping and praying still that this is her! Please be her


Me neither, been checking this thread every 10 minutes!


----------



## huckybuck

and me keep refreshing the page....


----------



## Lilylass

Me too ....... absolutely everything crossed


----------



## HollynSmudge

Oh I really hope it's her.... Thinking of you.


----------



## idris

If well wishes make any difference to the outcome . Ill add mine too. The kitty is certainly an immensely good match for Danni . Good luck xx


----------



## slartibartfast

idris said:


> If well wishes make any difference to the outcome . Ill add mine too. The kitty is certainly an immensely good match for Danni . Good luck xx


Mine too!


----------



## Belgy67

Still not heard back from cat protection. Strung out here.


----------



## Ali71

Belgy67 said:


> Still not heard back from cat protection. Strung out here.


Oh no! You must be in bits. Hang in there


----------



## HollynSmudge

Oh no, you poor thing, hope they call soon


----------



## pennycat

Belgy67 said:


> Still not heard back from cat protection. Strung out here.


Have you tried sending them a Facebook message? They seem to post quite often, maybe they'll reply..


----------



## loroll1991

Hang in there! It's such a shame there is nowhere you can just drive to and get an answer from 

They'll call soon i am sure xx


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh how frustrating.

Could you try a neighbouring branch and ask if they will get in touch for you? They may well know a mobile or the house address or something.


----------



## Forester

The wait must be agony for you Belgy. Fingers, and everything else , crossed that this is her and that you will be re-united quickly.


----------



## JaimeandBree

The wait is agonising BUT the good thing is that if it is Dani she is safe and not going anywhere, hang in there Frankie x


----------



## Charity

The suspense is killing us all. :Nailbiting


----------



## Belgy67

pennycat said:


> Have you tried sending them a Facebook message? They seem to post quite often, maybe they'll reply..


Just done this. Fingers crossed .


----------



## loroll1991

Charity said:


> The suspense is killing us all. :Nailbiting


I can't stop refreshing the page..!


----------



## MilleD

Charity said:


> The suspense is killing us all. :Nailbiting


This ^^^.

Hope it's her.


----------



## Belgy67

Had a call from someone in CP who intercepted my facebook messamge, they are trying to contact the lost and found person who works full time and has a little boy.


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant!!!


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Had a call from someone in CP who intercepted my facebook messamge, they are trying to contact the lost and found person who works full time and has a little boy.


A step closer  still got everythingggggggg crossed


----------



## slartibartfast

Dobby65 said:


> If that's _not_ Dani I'll eat ten ultra-hot chillies....


I'll drink a whole bottle of tabasco - if it's Dani! Hear my offer, Cat Gods!!!


----------



## Dobby65

slartibartfast said:


> I'll drink a whole bottle of tabasco - if it's Dani! Hear my offer, Cat Gods!!!


Well, _one _of us is going to be burning up - and for all the right reasons I hope it's you!


----------



## Citruspips

Keep checking in for news I've been thinking about Dani all day I really do hope it's her.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dobby65 said:


> Well, _one _of us is going to be burning up - and for all the right reasons I hope it's you!


I hope it's me too!!! Crapping fire is such a pleasure when you're watching a happy reunion!


----------



## Belgy67

I have been contacted by Lisa from CP.
The lady looking after the list cat is over 70 years old so not fair for me to go there tonight as it is a 30 to 45 min drive away.

The lady says the cat is a young cat, and has been coming to her door for a few weeks and she fed it, she took it in and tried to trace the owner locally. The cat has not been checked for a chip the lady said she thought it didn't have a chip.

I am going to see tomorrow afternoon but I am sure it is Dani. I am not going to sleep much tonight.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh please let it be her - thinking of you xxx


----------



## pennycat

Claws crossed!!!!


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> I have been contacted by Lisa from CP.
> The lady looking after the list cat is over 70 years old so not fair for me to go there tonight as it is a 30 to 45 min drive away.
> 
> The lady says the cat is a young cat, and has been coming to her door for a few weeks and she fed it, she took it in and tried to trace the owner locally. The cat has not been checked for a chip the lady said she thought it didn't have a chip.
> 
> I am going to see tomorrow afternoon but I am sure it is Dani. I am not going to sleep much tonight.


Oh love! I hope it is she is so much like Dani! I pray and hope with all my heart it is her. hugs! xxx


----------



## Jonescat

All our paws and fingers crossed for you


----------



## popcornsmum

I am praying it is her so much xxx


----------



## loroll1991

Literally just had very many tears... Please please please be Dani.... Please!!! 

Praying, hoping, fingers toes and paws crossed, all the positive vibes in the world ever. Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Really hope it is her Frankie, it gives me more hope that she has not been scanned for a chip x


----------



## huckybuck

It has to be!!! 

What time will you go tomorrow?


----------



## Charity

I do so hope it turns out to be Dani, wouldn't that be wonderful. Roll on tomorrow afternoon...we'll be waiting.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Toes, fingers and paws all crossed that this is your Dani. You have been so vigilant in looking for her, and never giving up. You deserve to find your gorgeous little girl. What time tomorrow do you hope to get over there so we can all do a massive positive vibe rush at that time?

Massive bags of good luck for you. xx


----------



## moggie14

OMG cannot wait for tomorrow, still have everything crossed but it sounds very positive xx


----------



## KCTT

All sounds very promising really hope it's Dani. At least you know she is warm and safe and being looked after if it is her. That's me checking my phone in work every five minutes tomorrow then x


----------



## huckybuck

Put something that smells strongly of home or you or Mari in the carrier...your pjs or a used cat blanket. 

It might be wise to prepare for intros as if it is Dani she won't smell familiar to Mari anymore. 

Maybe a diffuser for the house and/or start Mari on xyklene. 

I am beside myself with excitement for you.


----------



## slartibartfast

Paws crossed, bottle of Louisiana Gold is waiting...


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> It has to be!!!
> 
> What time will you go tomorrow?


I have a meeting in work I cannot miss between 11 and 1 pm. I will arrange to leave work ASAP after this so hoping to see if it's Dani around 2pm.

That was my next question Claire, what if it is her, what do I do? Do I put her in my bedroom to let both get used to scent again ?


----------



## CarerQuie

I'm so hopeful and will be on tenterhooks until we know for sure.xx


----------



## moggie14

If it is Dani and you get to bring her home tomorrow I'd recommend starting as if from scratch and keeping her in a 'safe' room at least until you can work out how scared she is. Hopefully she will be just fine and can be introduced to Mari quite quickly but take things steady xx


----------



## Matrod

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight! I can't wait until tomorrow, sounds promising that she hasn't been scanned for a chip, really really hoping it's her. I'd start with slow intros, they may both need a little bit of time to readjust.

We'll probably crash PF tomorrow all checking for updates! X


----------



## huckybuck

It depends on what sort of characters they both are. I usually do put mine together straight away but supervise them closely.

I would start Dani in one room and show her the food and litter etc then let Mari see her if she wants to.

Be prepared for a bit if growling etc as they suss each other out. If they look as if they are going to fight I'd separate them. 

It might be an idea to get a couple of days off work if you can.

Definitely try some calm/relaxing stuff in the house and on both cats and that should help the transition.


----------



## huckybuck

Can CP scan her for a chip in the morning so you know before you go?


----------



## MinkyMadam

Keeping everything crossed it's Dani. It certainly looks like her in the picture, though can't see if she has the same wee cute splodge on the back of her front paw that you can see in your signature pic. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Would love to see a happy ending to this thread!  Good luck. X


----------



## MilleD

That's a bit disappointing to know that Cat's Protection will say a cat isn't chipped on someone's say so. A person with a lost cat may just assume it's not theirs.

So wanting this to work out for you. Huge fingers crossed for tomorrow arvo.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Can CP scan her for a chip in the morning so you know before you go?


That's a good idea, it would save a journey if it proved not to be....though of course it won't.


----------



## Belgy67

Charity said:


> That's a good idea, it would save a journey if it proved not to be....though of course it won't.


No, the girl at lost and found in CP works full time but I will definately get her scanned to be 100% sure.

I don't really care if I waste hours, Dani is worth it


----------



## Little Zooey

I think there will be a lot of us not sleeping well tonight...


----------



## buffie

Although I havnt posted recently I have been following this thread, keeping everything crossable crossed that it is Dani,sending lots of positive PF vibes your way


----------



## huckybuck

Most of the CP branch welfare officers have scanners to hand so it shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## huckybuck

MinkyMadam said:


> Keeping everything crossed it's Dani. It certainly looks like her in the picture, though can't see if she has the same wee cute splodge on the back of her front paw that you can see in your signature pic. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. Would love to see a happy ending to this thread!  Good luck. X


Page 25 of thread zoom in on pic of missing cat lying on side. You can just see the black.


----------



## Azriel391

Oscar and I have all fingers, paws and whiskers firmly crossed here , it's going to be a restless night for pf aunties , praying for the news yuo hope for tomorrow @Belgy67 xx


----------



## MinkyMadam

huckybuck said:


> Page 25 of thread zoom in on pic of missing cat lying on side. You can just see the black.


Yes, I see what you mean now!! That's really encouraging. 

Please, please let it be her!!! X


----------



## JTK79

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sh N

OMG OMG, I'm literally crying now (I'm a softie who cries at the movies, so its OK)... 
I guess tomorrow afternoon cannot come soon enough. I'm going to be glued to the laptop to watch for your posts! 

Yay! (Sniff)


----------



## Belgy67

Sh N said:


> OMG OMG, I'm literally crying now (I'm a softie who cries at the movies, so its OK)...
> I guess tomorrow afternoon cannot come soon enough. I'm going to be glued to the laptop to watch for your posts!
> 
> Yay! (Sniff)


Don't worry I have shed a tear as well.


----------



## Soozi

moggie14 said:


> If it is Dani and you get to bring her home tomorrow I'd recommend starting as if from scratch and keeping her in a 'safe' room at least until you can work out how scared she is. Hopefully she will be just fine and can be introduced to Mari quite quickly but take things steady xx


I agree! There might be a bit of eye balling or a hiss so take it slowly.


----------



## Reets

I am so hoping that this is your girl. Fingers and toes most definitely crossed.


----------



## ALR

Oh my, I am crying! I'm so excited for you and crossing my fingers you get her back quickly.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Still everything crossed here for Dani's home coming. Tomorrow. Sending buckets of positive vibes.


----------



## Allpawscats

Wow, what an incredible story, and roller coast of emotions too. 

I will be watching for updates tomorrow, I sincerely hope all goes well.


----------



## Summ3rain

We'll all be checking in at 2pm tomorrow


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I've a good feeling about this, tomorrow is my birthday so this would be a great birthday present!

My friend's cat returned to her after several months, the story made it into her local news, so it can happen!

Keeping everything crossed xxxx


----------



## Ali71

Hope you managed to get some sleep and you're looking after yourself. I'll be thinking of you today! There's a lot of folk holding their breath and I think the refresh button will be worn out!

Absolutely everything crossed x


----------



## Matrod

Just woke up & immediately thought of you both, everything crossed for today, hope you managed to get some sleep!


----------



## oliviarussian

I went to sleep thinking of Dani and the first thing that I thought of when I woke up is Dani, desperately trying not to get my hopes up but praying that today brings the news we have all been waiting for x


----------



## Charity

Dani was my first thought this morning. Hope you managed to get some sleep Belgy. Today is going to go so slowly I know it but lets hope there's wonderful news later on, can't wait. Don't forget to take your cat basket.


----------



## loroll1991

Dani was the first thing on my mind this morning. I hope you managed to sleep ok @Belgy67

I'll be hitting my refresh button all day and won't be able to concentrate on anything.

Fingers, toes, paws crossed xx


----------



## clairescats

I have everything crossed that this is Dani and will be keeping them crossed all day for you xx


----------



## blade100

Oh gosh the suspense is killing me. I really hope it's Dani. 
It's got to be her.
Drive carefully when going to see her, I know if it was me I'd be all of a mess rushing to get to her.


----------



## Belgy67

Thank you all. I need to remember it may not be Dani but it is a good match. Sleep last night was difficult woke up practically every hour.

As soon as I know for sure what's happening I will let you all know. Got the papers from adoption ready, vaccination cards ready and taking tablet with photos to prove ownership if it is Dani. Some of my clothes are in the pet carrier.

Think I have all bases covered.


----------



## Gwen9244

Have got everything crossed and double crossed for you today!


----------



## Erenya

I told this story to my colleagues in work today and they want to know what happens too! so many people hoping for good news


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Thank you all. I need to remember it may not be Dani but it is a good match. Sleep last night was difficult woke up practically every hour.
> 
> As soon as I know for sure what's happening I will let you all know. Got the papers from adoption ready, vaccination cards ready and taking tablet with photos to prove ownership if it is Dani. Some of my clothes are in the pet carrier.
> 
> Think I have all bases covered.


I may have already missed it, so apologies if you've already said, but do you know what time you're going to go over?


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Everything crossed that it's going to be Dani


----------



## buffie

*









Good luck x*​


----------



## mooikatje

What a rollercoaster! I really really hope it is Dani - the resemblance is amazing, especially that lovely wavy line of black down the side and back hip. Crossing everything!


----------



## idris

I wish you fast meetings this morning and after happy greetings this afternoon. Good luck xx


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> I may have already missed it, so apologies if you've already said, but do you know what time you're going to go over?


It should be around 2.30 by time I get there.


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> It should be around 2.30 by time I get there.


Good luck!! I have a meeting at 3 'til 5, so will be secretly checking in on here as much as I can


----------



## Charity




----------



## huckybuck

@Belgy67

I think all of PF are wishing for the moon and stars today...whatever the outcome we are all with you xxxx

Please just give us an "I've got her" or "it's not her" as soon as you are able to.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> @Belgy67
> 
> I think all of PF are wishing for the moon and stars today...whatever the outcome we are all with you xxxx
> 
> Please just give us an "I've got her" or "it's not her" as soon as you are able to.


First thing I thought of on waking this morning! Good luck @Belgy67 please let it be Dani. xxx


----------



## vivien

Wishing you all the good luck in the world that it is Dani. Keeping fingers and paws crossed. Will look in later to see if the cat is Dani. 

Viv xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Moggy Towers vibes have been souped up to treble power!!!

Wishing, with every ounce of our beings, that this afternoon brings you great joy & happiness. xx


----------



## SpringDance

Another here hoping it's her (I've only just read the thread). I will keep checking back.


----------



## chillminx

I'm waiting for news with baited breath @Belgy67 ! :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting Praying that it's Dani!


----------



## Sh N

Wish you all the luck in the world for today! Please update us as soon as you can. 
Please Dani, let it be you!


----------



## Azriel391

Thinking of you @Belgy67 with heart in mouth and hoping hoping hoping that she is your Dani , the refresh button will go into meltdown this afternoon I am sure xxx


----------



## loroll1991

I think that by the amount of people anxiously waiting for 2 o'clock onwards to come, that PF may crash due to everyone refreshing at the same time!

I'm desperately trying to stop myself getting my hopes up, but I am just praying so bad xx


----------



## Jansheff

Anyone else sitting with this page open on a tab of it's own, clicking refresh every 5 mins? Yes, thought as much


----------



## loroll1991

Jansheff said:


> Anyone else sitting with this page open on a tab of it's own, clicking refresh every 5 mins? Yes, thought as much


Oh yes ! X


----------



## Charity

I've been out most of the morning but Dani has hardly left my thoughts. Actually, I think I feel sick now its the 11th hour.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl

I have just read this thinking of you @Belgy67 hope it is Dani.


----------



## Ali71

Another one on the refresh button! I've got a doctor's appointment at 2.10 and I can't even get 3G in the village so I will be in a hurry to get home and check in.

Please please let this be her - piling on the PF good vibes x


----------



## blade100

I've got butterflies in my stomach thinking about could it really be dani.


----------



## HollynSmudge

Trying to do a report but this is all I'm doing f5...f5...f5. Really hope its her


----------



## JaimeandBree

Another vote for feeling sick here. Wishing with every fibre of my being that it is Dani, whatever happens we're all here for you Frankie xxx

Glad I don't share an office with anyone do I can keep refreshing PF on my phone after lunch !


----------



## Sh N

HollynSmudge said:


> Trying to do a report but this is all I'm doing f5...f5...f5. Really hope its her


Same, same!!!


----------



## loroll1991

JaimeandBree said:


> Another vote for feeling sick here. Wishing with every fibre of my being that it is Dani, whatever happens we're all here for you Frankie xxx
> 
> Glad I don't share an office with anyone do I can keep refreshing PF on my phone after lunch !


I share an office with 2 people and they're probably thinking what on earth is she doing on her phone every five minutes...

I have a meeting 3-5 so no idea how I can get away with it there :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## KCTT

And other one. Bit worried about the open plan office please don't make me cry when we get the news x


----------



## Charity

Every one at work.....

IN THE LOO AFTER HALF PAST TWO!!


----------



## huckybuck

I think I need the loo now...


----------



## JaimeandBree

Charity said:


> Every one at work.....
> 
> IN THE LOO AFTER HALF PAST TWO!!


I'm not sure what's worse - having colleagues wondering why you're randomly checking your phone and crying or speculating as to why you've been in the loo for half an hour!!!


----------



## loroll1991

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm not sure what's worse - having colleagues wondering why you're randomly checking your phone and crying or speculating as to why you've been in the loo for half an hour!!!


Hahahah this is my thoughts exactly!

I know either way I'm going to burst into tears whatever the outcome.. I'd think I'd better say I need an urgent loo break!


----------



## pennycat

Five to two....:Writing


----------



## Little Zooey

It's nearly two and I have to go and collect some llama feed for the new boys who are being delivered soon. I'm excited about them of course, but I'm more excited to get back to this thread...


----------



## CarerQuie

I've been out this morning but straight on to this thread. Still got crossed fingers.xx


----------



## Matrod

So glad I'm not at work today, the waiting for us is bad enough, I can't imagine how Frankie must be feeling :Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Sh N

At times like this, I am known to fall asleep- unable to stand any suspense. I hope I will myself to stay awake


----------



## Lilylass

Holding my breath ..... And praying its Dani

Glad I'm not at work as I may cry too (& that's really not me!)


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

I love happy endings. Who doesn't right? Please please let it be a happy one


----------



## Soozi

Hoping and praying we will all be doing cartwheels by later!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Work colleague has been informed and warned.

Super-duper positive vibes now being warmd up and primed to shoot off at 2.30!!!! :Nailbiting


----------



## Alisonfoy

Waiting... waiting... so hoping this is going to have a happy ending!


----------



## blade100

Suspense is killing me


----------



## loroll1991

I honestly feel so sick right now :Nailbiting


----------



## Sh N

I am at great risk of crying my eyes out now. At least I am home and alone, so it is not going to be super embarrassing.


----------



## MoggyBaby

This is how I feel right now....


----------



## stockwellcat.

I have just caught up with this thread and managed to read it all. I really hope Dani has been found?

Fingers and paws are crossed here for you.


----------



## CarerQuie

I can't settle to anything else. Keep returning here.xx


----------



## Citruspips

We should have all gone with him!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Citruspips said:


> We should have all gone with him!


Thanks for this much needed giggle to break the tension - visions of an army of PFers descending on a confused old lady!!!:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991

Citruspips said:


> We should have all gone with him!





JaimeandBree said:


> Thanks for this much needed giggle to break the tension - visions of an army of PFers descending on a confused old lady!!!:Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious thanks for this!!


----------



## Lilylass

Lord knows how Frankie is feeling 

Checking back every few mins - I have to leave soon for a hospital appt & will be driving for ages .....


----------



## Sh N

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I;m having visions of it too- confused old lady answering the door to a coachfull of PF'ers. "Hi, I hope you're OK. Erm, we want that little cat back, thank you!"

I don't want to imagine what will happen if she would ask, "you lovelies want a brew?"


----------



## loroll1991

2hr meeting now  won't be able to concentrate *at all* but still hoping and praying.

Will try & check in during the meeting, but really hope to come back on here to the best news I could ever wish for xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

So this just happened and I went bananas....


----------



## MoggyBaby

Sh N said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I;m having visions of it too- confused old lady answering the door to a coachfull of PF'ers. "Hi, I hope you're OK. Erm, we want that little cat back, thank you!"
> 
> I don't want to imagine what will happen if she would ask, *"you lovelies want a brew?"*


She's probably Glaswegian so it would be "Whit the F*ck ur yoos lot dae'in here in ma hoose? Wid ye's like a cup a tea? Aye? Well feck off, there's a cafe doon the road!! Dae ah look like the Savoy Hotel eh???"


----------



## blade100

I'm off to the Drs in 10 mins but will b checking this pg whilst in the waiting room.


----------



## stockwellcat.

JaimeandBree said:


> So this just happened and I went bananas....
> 
> View attachment 265444


Same thing has happened to me 3 times today.


----------



## Sh N

MoggyBaby said:


> She's probably Glaswegian so it would be "Whit the F*ck ur yoos lot dae'in here in ma hoose? Wid ye's like a cup a tea? Aye? Well feck orf, there's a cafe doon the road!! Dae ah look like the Savoy Hotel eh???"


Bahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Ho hum, just checking in...


----------



## Sh N

I have a litterbox to clean out. I'll show myself out or I'll keep spamming around here.


----------



## buffie

Still waiting.....................


----------



## Jeano1471

Not been though this waiting game since bonnies babies haha x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I don't know why I'm waiting, I already know it's her. 

If it isn't, I'll clean my whole house this evening. Even the spare bathroom.


----------



## loroll1991

My meetings still not started... Feels like a sign??


----------



## Ali71

I'm hoping she's plying @Belgy67 with tea and cake and he just hasn't managed to escape yet!


----------



## pennycat

i feel sick  what if it's not her? Please, please let it be her.....


----------



## Paddypaws

ok I have been sat here refreshing the page for an hour now....I really must get on and do something useful to distract myself.....


----------



## Erenya

so pledges currently include 12 hot chilli peppers, a bottle of tabasco and a full house scrub... You lot are convinced!!

p.s. I am too!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Sat here refreshing the screen. Hope we get some news soon?


----------



## Jansheff

Will anyone pledge to come and clean my house if it IS her?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Erenya said:


> so pledges currently include 12 hot chilli peppers, a bottle of tabasco and a full house scrub... You lot are convinced!!
> 
> p.s. I am too!


I'd pledge my sanity but I think I have waved goodbye to the last shreds of it during the last hour!!!


----------



## Sh N

I have the poop scoop in hand and I still cant stop refreshing. What if I get the good news when I'm cleaning the Mayabox???


----------



## Soozi

I Feel sure it's her!


----------



## blade100

Oh I thought we may have had an update. Oh well. 
I can imagine the op having a good chin wag to the lady who hopefully has found her. Everything crossed here.


----------



## Charity

If its not her, I swear I shall start eating chocolate again.


----------



## Sh N

This is starting to resemble an auction now... All sorts of "outrageous" pledges....


----------



## MoggyBaby

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I don't know why I'm waiting, I already know it's her.
> 
> If it isn't, I'll clean my whole house this evening. Even the spare bathroom.


You're welcome to come and do mine too if you like!!!!!


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

let's hope no news is good news. maybe he's busy settling Dani in her safe room and all that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Well, my sofa looks mighty comfy... I feel like I'll be joining him soon because there's no way I'm gonna be cleaning tonight.


----------



## Jackie C

Just catching up with this story.

(I wonder why PF didn't ping me that this thread had replies?)

Hoping for a happy outcome. xxx


----------



## HollynSmudge

Jackie C said:


> Just catching up with this story.
> 
> (I wonder why PF didn't ping me that this thread had replies?)
> 
> Hoping for a happy outcome. xxx


That's been happening tome too, it's very confusing


----------



## idris

Shall we play eye spy whilst we wait


----------



## HollynSmudge

Eye spy with my little eye something begining with L


----------



## Torin.

I keep seeing a mass of new replies and thinking it's in response to an update!


----------



## CarerQuie

I've been off to do something else on the 'watched pot never boils' strategy- here I am back again - still waiting....xx


----------



## Erenya

Lettuce


----------



## HollynSmudge

Erenya said:


> Lettuce


nope


----------



## JaimeandBree

CarerQuie said:


> I've been off to do something else on the 'watched pot never boils' strategy- here I am back again - still waiting....xx


Yeah I tried that too.......nothin' doin'!


----------



## JaimeandBree

HollynSmudge said:


> Eye spy with my little eye something begining with L


Lots of Cat Chatters slowly losing the plot!


----------



## HollynSmudge

JaimeandBree said:


> Lots of Cat Chatters slowly losing the plot!


Nearly =p you're on the right lines


----------



## idris

Laughter lines , oh wait that's me


----------



## Ali71

My internet keeps dropping in and out at home! Gaaaaaaaahhhh!!


----------



## pennycat

just casually refreshing every 30 seconds...


----------



## CarerQuie

Just going to make a cup of tea. Surely there will be news then??!!xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

HollynSmudge said:


> Eye spy with my little eye something begining with L


Liquorice Allsorts! The pink & blue spotty ones that make your tongue feel funny!!!!


----------



## Sh N

In case anyone's interested, there have been 237 posts since @Belgy67's breakthrough....

We HAVE lost the plot


----------



## JaimeandBree

HollynSmudge said:


> Nearly =p you're on the right lines


Lunatics!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

@Belgy67 ears must be on fire! Maybe he's had to go back to the CP to prove ownership or something.....


----------



## HollynSmudge

idris said:


> Laughter lines , oh wait that's me


Nope =]


----------



## HollynSmudge

MoggyBaby said:


> Liquorice Allsorts! The pink & blue spotty ones that make your tongue feel funny!!!!


Nope, I don't like them =p


----------



## HollynSmudge

JaimeandBree said:


> Lunatics!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Nope =D


----------



## huckybuck

Thumbs up Likey!!!!!


----------



## HollynSmudge

huckybuck said:


> Thumbs up Likey!!!!!


We have a winner


----------



## huckybuck

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matrod

:Woot:Wideyed:Wacky:Jawdrop - pretty much sums me up right now!


----------



## GingerNinja

Crikey, I haven't read through all the pages but get the general idea that there is a bit of excitement in the air 

I'm sure that no news is a good sign


----------



## blade100

Arghhhhhhh


----------



## huckybuck

He's probably home and making himself a coffee before logging on later on....................lol!!


----------



## pennycat

i just stalked the cats protection page but no update


----------



## Sh N

Imagine all those emails in his inbox.... :Facepalm


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> He's probably home and making himself a coffee before logging on later on....................lol!!


If he is he's taking his life in his hands!!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Bilai

Dyyyiiinnnngggg


----------



## MoggyBaby

huckybuck said:


> He's probably home and making himself a coffee before logging on later on....................lol!!


Or it wasn't Dani and he's dreading telling us.............. :Sorry:Sorry


----------



## huckybuck

I keep checking his avatar to see if he's on...


----------



## Jackie C

He's probably getting loads of *pings* from his emails........


----------



## Gwen9244

OMG I don't think I can take much longer! I hope we've heard before I leave work as the wifi on my train is rubbish!


----------



## CarerQuie

Hope his internet connection isn't down....xx


----------



## vivien

Still no news then? I hope Belgy67 lets us know soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71

He's gonna be like this later :


----------



## SpringDance

I'm hoping it's a good sign and he's getting her back and settled in


----------



## Charity

Hey Belgy, I'm on blood pressure pills you know!


----------



## Sh N

I'm stress eating....


----------



## Little Zooey

Oh no! I've been all the way to buy llama feed knowing for certain there would be news by now... and there isn't


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Little Zooey said:


> Oh no! I've been all the way to buy llama feed knowing for certain there would be news by now... and there isn't


Time to start stress eating the llama food I'm afraid!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Time to start stress eating the llama food I'm afraid!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Forester

I don't usually skip pages but I was so desperate to get an answer that I did. Oh well, I'll be joining the group on refresh.


----------



## MilleD

Is sure with two extra pages since last time I looked there would be news. 

I hope it isn't bad news. I know how if feel if it were me.


----------



## Paddypaws

Sh N said:


> I'm stress eating....


damn!
6 week without any sugar and as soon as I read that line I find myself half way through the cleaner's Lindt chocolate bunny.


----------



## Azriel391

F5F5F5F5 breathbated , going to have to drive home soon and bo offline for a while


----------



## Little Zooey

There's bound to be loads of paperwork. Right?


----------



## Azriel391

hands up if you're eating the easter eggs you hid !!!


----------



## Ali71

Got to go out into no WiFi land.... will be the first thing I check!!


----------



## jill3

Just caught up and I am Praying it is her xx


----------



## pennycat

does no news mean bad news?


----------



## JaimeandBree

Azriel391 said:


> hands up if you're eating the easter eggs you hid !!!


No but I'll be pouring a glass of red the minute I get out of the office and back home!!! My nerves!!


----------



## Sh N

JaimeandBree said:


> No but I'll be pouring a glass of red the minute I get out of the office and back home!!! My nerves!!


Ah, I have some wine *glances at computer clock*- Too early in the evening for wine??? Erm, later.


----------



## Azriel391

let's have one this size @JaimeandBree


----------



## Azriel391

Sh N said:


> Ah, I have some wine *glances at computer clock*- Too early in the evening for wine??? Erm, later.


nope join us @Sh N


----------



## CarerQuie

I'm going to hit the Red later. I'm flipping between this and a tease about 'Easter Eggs being in the usual place' -we're home workers so I'm not sure where that is because I haven't bought any!!xx


----------



## Sh N

Azriel391 said:


> nope join us @Sh N


Gladly!!!


----------



## Azriel391

in transit for 30 mins now


----------



## loroll1991

definitely time to crack open the red wine... I can't handle the stress  really thought I'd come on to an update 

Perhaps it was Dani and they're doing all the paperwork, because there must be loads of paper work??


----------



## Charity

Perhaps the lady thought "what a nice young man" and asked him to stay for tea.


----------



## Little Zooey

I have to start doing the zoo. I'll leave the PC on...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Firmly on sofa with Easter egg and no fear of cleaning.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Kind of need some tea though. Bagpuss, make me some tea!

Where's Sasha when you need her?


----------



## SpringDance

Hey who broke the forum? I haven't been able to log on for a while. What if he can't log on?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

SpringDance said:


> Hey who broke the forum? I haven't been able to log on for a while. What if he can't log on?


Yeah maybe he's trying to update us but we're breaking the forum lol!


----------



## loroll1991




----------



## Matrod

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Kind of need some tea though. Bagpuss, make me some tea!
> 
> Where's Sasha when you need her?


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Sh N




----------



## loroll1991

Stalker alert - @Belgy67 is online!!!!.....


----------



## Sh N

Drumroll please!!!!!!


----------



## loroll1991

Please please please...


----------



## stockwellcat.

The silence is deafening.

I hope Dani is home getting lots of fuss.


----------



## Bilai

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Kind of need some tea though. Bagpuss, make me some tea!
> 
> Where's Sasha when you need her?


Loooooollll


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Plays Beethoven's fifth....


----------



## Little Zooey

The litter trays can clean themselves...


----------



## Soozi

*@Belgy67 ??????!!!!!!!!*


----------



## loroll1991

Can't handle this PLEASE CAT GODS PLEASE......


----------



## Sh N

Maya waltzes in for her meal- I'm shushing her and begging her to wait.......... She isn't having it....


----------



## Little Zooey

Just

Post

Something

Please


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Hopefully Dani has been found, but we've probably lost a bunch of Cat Chatters in the process as their hearts have exploded.


----------



## Belgy67

Hi everyone. Sorry it has taken so long but it is 100% Dani, just this minute back from my vet to verify chip and it's her. 


I am lost for words and cried as well.


----------



## huckybuck

Tears of joy!!!! Simply over the moon!!!!


----------



## Sh N

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Hopefully Dani has been found, but we've probably lost a bunch of Cat Chatters in the process as their hearts have exploded.


Reminds me of those exploding aliens in Mars Attacks. 
PS: the song is Indian Love Call by Slim Whitman


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

**** yeah!


----------



## Little Zooey




----------



## Bilai

OH MY GOD YES YES YES I AM SOOOOO HAPPY @Belgy67


----------



## pennycat

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh I am soooo happy just now and trying not to cry on the bus!!!!

Edit: and failing!!!!!


----------



## Soozi

I'm reaching for the Prozac bottle!:Arghh


----------



## CarerQuie

Yay!! What utterly fantastic news.xx


----------



## popcornsmum

OMG!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!  :KissKisses for Dani!


----------



## Sh N

OMG.. YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY 

The thread's crashing, ^(&^%*^%$**^(*^$&^(%*)&)


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry it has taken so long but it is 100% Dani, just this minute back from my vet to verify chip and it's her.
> 
> I am lost for words and cried as well.


OMG

I LITERALLY JUST BURST INTO TEARS

I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS

THIS IS FANTASTIC

I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU FRANKIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Zooey

Now I will have to clean the trays through a veil of happy tears...


----------



## pennycat

Tearing up at work....looking like a weirdo...


----------



## Bilai

I'm absolutely bawling now...


----------



## HollynSmudge

YESSSSS this is so great, whose cutting onions here....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty




----------



## idris

I'm chopping onions that's my excuse .







I'm so very very pleased .


----------



## clairescats

Omg just amazing news I'm so happy for you


----------



## buffie

*Fantastic news,



































*


----------



## oliviarussian

tears running down my face... just the best news xxxxx


----------



## loroll1991




----------



## blade100

Oh my goodness I'm so so so happy for you and Mari.
Have they been reunited yet? Would love to see pics.


----------



## Dumpling

Yaaaaaaaaay!!!!!! Fantastic news that it's her!!!!


----------



## Dobby65

I don't have to eat ten chilliies!!! Slartibartfast - get the Tabasco sauce ready!! 
SO HAPPY!!


----------



## stockwellcat.

Belgy67 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry it has taken so long but it is 100% Dani, just this minute back from my vet to verify chip and it's her.
> 
> I am lost for words and cried as well.


I am so pleased for you that you have Dani back.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Most eagerly awaited post of 2016 right there:


----------



## JaimeandBree

I think we need picture evidence!!!!!

My heart is bursting with joy for you Frankie  x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Dobby65 said:


> I don't have to eat ten chilliies!!! Slartibartfast - get the Tabasco sauce ready!!
> SO HAPPY!!


Screw you housework!


----------



## loroll1991

@Belgy67 Frankie do you have her now? PHOTOS PLEASE SO I CAN BLUBBER LIKE A BABY SOME MORE


----------



## Jansheff

Yay!!! That's great news. A real happy ending! Hope she's well and in good shape.


----------



## CarerQuie

What is everyone doing to celebrate?!xx


----------



## Britt

That's fab news, I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Soozi

OMG!!!!! I'm absolutely over the moon! You must be ecstatic Hun! AND BREATHE everyone!!!!
This is all I can say!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Bellinis all night!!!!!


----------



## Sh N

Those pesky Onion Ninjas..... I'm crying.. I'm crying...


----------



## MinkyMadam

Woohoo!!!  That's the best news I've heard in a very long time. Utterly delighted for you, Dani and Mari. Currently struggling to contain my emotions on a very packed train. Joy, tears, general excitement!! :Smuggrin


----------



## GingerNinja

Super fantabulous news! I cannot believe I chose this afternoon to log back on after a wee break from the forum.... how special is that :Happy


----------



## ALR

Oh wow that's fabulous news


----------



## pennycat

Tell us the whole story of what happened when you went to see her...in lots of lovely detail


----------



## slartibartfast

Soozi said:


> I'm reaching for the Prozac bottle!:Arghh


And me for that tabasco bottle!


----------



## Charity

I'm so happy for you, at long last. We need more details of the day. You must be the happiest person on the planet at the moment and the rest of us aren't far behind. Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## huckybuck

Happy Birthday Shosh @Ceiling Kitty !!!!!


----------



## Jeano1471

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy omg cant express how happy i am for u x what an adventure shes been on x britains gonna get flooded by pf tears of joy xxxx


----------



## huckybuck

Did the vet give her the once over @Belgy67 is she ok??????


----------



## Belgy67

Dani lost 5th Feb found 23 March 17 miles away from home.

Elderly lady had her for 3 weeks, heard her crying out her back and she hid under her neighbours shed. Nobody could get her out but hunger won over. She got fed some ham and then lady put advert in local shop.

Her daughter suggested and posted photos to CP and the rest is history.

When taking her to my car I said to old lady I will come back with pet carrier. Elderly woman followed me out and Dani started to panic and almost ran away but I got her and put her in my car and closed door.

This is when I realised car keys stuck in car and had to call RAC. Hence delay.

74 messages to read wow

Thank you everyone for support and help.


----------



## Lilylass

Belgy67 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry it has taken so long but it is 100% Dani, just this minute back from my vet to verify chip and it's her.
> 
> I am lost for words and cried as well.


OMG wow absolutely over this moon with you

Just arrived at the hospital & checked through (several pages!) for news

In cafe with tears rolling down my face - I must look a total loon!

Congratulations ..... I know how I felt when Archie was found after 6 days - can only imagine the range of emotions you are going through

Wish I could give you a big RL (((hug)))


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> Happy Birthday Shosh @Ceiling Kitty !!!!!


Best present of the day!


----------



## Gwen9244

That's the most fantastic news. Sitting on the train trying not to cry! Can't wait to see some pictures and find out what dani has been up to!


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Did the vet give her the once over @Belgy67 is she ok??????


She is perfect, advised to let her settle and bring her back to get wormed and fleasy. She doesn't appear to have any fleas though.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dobby65 said:


> I don't have to eat ten chilliies!!! Slartibartfast - get the Tabasco sauce ready!!
> SO HAPPY!!


Tomorrow morning there will be a new superhero - Firefart!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Magical Edinburgh vibes, how super she's come home so soon after our meet up!


----------



## hiwatt

Absolutely fantastic news.I'm so pleased for you.Well done you for not giving up.


----------



## Lilylass

PS will celebrate with a large Mocha just now & may well join the hoards in a wee glass of wine when I eventually get home! (Few hours yet I'm afraid)


----------



## blade100

Belgy67 said:


> She is perfect, advised to let her settle and bring her back to get wormed and fleasy. She doesn't appear to have any fleas though.


Has Mari seen her yet and vice versa? Did Dani recognise you straight away?


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> I think we need picture evidence!!!!!
> 
> My heart is bursting with joy for you Frankie  x


----------



## pennycat

Did she recognise you?!


----------



## Sh N

Belgy67 said:


> This is when I realised car keys stuck in car and had to call RAC. Hence delay.


SOMETHING had to happen, didn't it?????????


----------



## blade100

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265460


Oh bless :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265460


So happy right now. I cannot stop smiling!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Sh N said:


> SOMETHING had to happen, didn't it?????????


Ha ha I love him! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn

In tears of happiness for you @Belgy67 . What an amazing tale with a wonderful ending. Welcome home Dani xxxx


----------



## Sh N

She looks beautiful and healthy.... I hope she has recognised you and had her dose of cuddles and hugs...


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh Dani, if only you could talk and tell your daddy what you have been up to!
Frankie, you have been extraordinarily strong, and determined in your efforts to find your little girl and right now you must feel like you have won the Lottery!


----------



## loroll1991

Has she seen Mari? Is she settling down ok?

Thank goodness for the old lady, such a good person! Thank goodness she's been in warmth and shelter and being fed.

I can't stop crying and smiling! OH is so happy too


----------



## Belgy67

I reunited them straight away, two hisses from Mari, Dani taking it in her stride.

I think she did recognise my voice as her head swivelled to me. 

I will try to get photos together.


----------



## MinkyMadam

Yay!! Happy endings. 

Pics please when you have a mo. Happy celebrating!! I shall be raising a glass of vino accordingly as soon as I get home. #doingahappydance


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> Oh Dani, if only you could talk and tell your daddy what you have been up to!
> Frankie, you have been extraordinarily strong, and determined in your efforts to find your little girl and right now you must feel like you have won the Lottery!


Right now I believe I am crying reading these messages


----------



## Soozi

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265460


Oh Darling Dani you just don't know how good it makes us feel to see you again! Huge hugs and strokes! Oh! but by the way you're grounded! lol!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Belgy67 said:


> I reunited them straight away, two hisses from Mari, Dani taking it in her stride.
> 
> I think she did recognise my voice as her head swivelled to me.
> 
> I will try to get photos together.


Make sure you do some scent swapping, it will be weird for both of them especially Mari xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> She is perfect, advised to let her settle and bring her back to get wormed and fleasy. She doesn't appear to have any fleas though.


So pleased!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Parcel should be with you am tomorrow but hopefully you won't need it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265460


Cannot like this enough, bless her little paws and whiskers!!!

And I'm sorry Frankie but I did have to have a little chuckle at you locked out of the car and Dani locked in!!!! There had to be a story didn't there?!


----------



## Sh N

Belgy67 said:


> Right now I believe I am crying reading these messages


I just want to huddle with other PF'ers in a group hug and wipe some tears away. She'll find her groove back in no time.


----------



## slartibartfast

I'm in tears and can't talk:


----------



## huckybuck

slartibartfast said:


> I'm in tears and can't talk:
> View attachment 265462


LOL SBF!!!!!! Well done you xx


----------



## Sh N

slartibartfast said:


> I'm in tears and can't talk:


Owwww.... owwwww...


----------



## SpringDance

I think I have something in my eye


----------



## Torin.

I went off to make pasta and have returned to this! Best news


----------



## ab1g41l

This is incredible news. I was spying on this thread all afternoon at work. Literally raced home to get back on the forum and saw the amazing news. So so so happy for you. It just shows, never give up hope! 
Hope she settles back in well


----------



## JaimeandBree

@slartibartfast : For you 


















Edit: cross posted!!! You nutter lol!!!


----------



## loroll1991

slartibartfast said:


> I'm in tears and can't talk:
> View attachment 265462


Haha omg well done you!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cazzer

Oh my goodness!!!! I have been chopping onions honest! Great news!


----------



## Jeano1471

I hope ur gonna tell her off for goin off galavanting an worrying every1 hahaha naughty madam she is xxx


----------



## Jonescat

Hallelujah! So happy for you @Belgy67 - Silly Grins all round 
Now to go back and read the thread properly and find out what happened - all I know is that it is Dani!


----------



## Matrod

YES!!! Absolutely over the moon for you Frankie, having a little weep of joy for you here


----------



## Belgy67

Together forever....

@JaimeandBree laugh away I love you anyway.


----------



## Polly G

FANTASTIC!!!!! I am so happy for you Frankie. You never gave up and look where it got you xxxxx


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Together forever....
> 
> @JaimeandBree laugh away I love you anyway.
> View attachment 265466
> 
> View attachment 265467


Eeeeeeee there they are!!! So happy  Mari has her sister back!

Mari looks like she's saying "what, she's here? Really?!!"


----------



## Belgy67

I have ten pages to read at some point because I took so long.

I hope you all forgive me.

Anyone is welcome to give me a hug, I need it as feel emotionally drained.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Together forever....
> 
> @JaimeandBree laugh away I love you anyway.
> View attachment 265466
> 
> View attachment 265467


I didn't think I would like another picture as much as the first but that's done it!!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Together forever....
> 
> @JaimeandBree laugh away I love you anyway.
> View attachment 265466
> 
> View attachment 265467


Just the best photo on PF ever!!!!!!


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> I have ten pages to read at some point because I took so long.
> 
> I hope you all forgive me.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to give me a hug, I need it as feel emotionally drained.


No need to apologise to be forgiven!!! You were getting your girl back, that's all we wanted!

I can only imagine how drained you feel! A massive hug to you! Time to rest, put your feet up and enjoy the evening with your girlies !!


----------



## Sh N

Belgy67 said:


> I have ten pages to read at some point because I took so long.
> 
> I hope you all forgive me.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to give me a hug, I need it as feel emotionally drained.


You have all the hugs in the world, Frankie. 
PS: dont beat yourself up- we were all twiddling our thumbs here hoping for that fantastic news. At some point, we had to keep each other going, hence the large volume of replies. It was like watching the election results, only infinitely more exciting.


----------



## MilleD

Belgy67 said:


> I have ten pages to read at some point because I took so long.
> 
> I hope you all forgive me.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to give me a hug, I need it as feel emotionally drained.


{{Belgy67}}

There you go. Best news in ages and just goes to show you shouldn't give up


----------



## Belgy67

If anyone has any questions let me know in case I missed any.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Where's that giant glass of red @Azriel391 , I think @Belgy67 might need a few of those tonight!!!


----------



## Catharinem

Great news!


----------



## huckybuck

Did she recognise home? And do you think she recognises Mari? Has she eaten?


----------



## Belgy67

Oh can someone edit the thread name to Dani's tale lost and found


----------



## lymorelynn

Belgy67 said:


> Together forever....
> 
> @JaimeandBree laugh away I love you anyway.
> View attachment 265466
> 
> View attachment 265467


Now you've made me cry all over again - what fabulous photos
Editing thread title for you now


----------



## SpringDance

Questions? I want the whole story of your day today in great detail!


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Did she recognise home? And do you think she recognises Mari? Has she eaten?


I think she remembers bug not sure where, she scoffed a whole packet of food already.


----------



## KCTT

I am so happy for you @Belgy67 I really am. I bet she is glad to be home. Well done Dani for finding your way to the garden of a kind lady who has looked after you and kept you safe but more importantly taken the time to get you home x


----------



## Sh N

Good sign! I think she should sleep all that off, once she wakes, she'll be in the mood to get around and explore more.


----------



## JaimeandBree

I reckon it was all the magical PF vibes in person at the weekend that's done the trick!!!


----------



## Jannor

Fantastic news  so happy for you.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

That's the best news I've heard all month. So so happy for you @Belgy67 and brave Dani


----------



## JaimeandBree

I love the new thread title :Happy


----------



## SpringDance

That thread title 

Brought another tear...


----------



## JaimeandBree

I will start updating the FB posts as lots of people have still been sharing


----------



## huckybuck

Eating is a great sign - she must be feeling comfortable and safe xx


----------



## Sh N

OH passes his congratulations to you Frankie, and loads of cuddles to Dani for being incredibly brave and resilient.


----------



## SaneDaysAreMad

Oh tears of joy... Welcome home Dani.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Belgy67 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry it has taken so long but it is 100% Dani, just this minute back from my vet to verify chip and it's her.
> 
> I am lost for words and cried as well.


There's only one thing to do when hearing such GREAT news.....










SO VERY VERY VERY HAPPY!!!!

*goes off to find tissues......


----------



## jess91

So very happy for you :Cat

Welcome home


----------



## huckybuck

Where did she used to sleep before? It will be interesting to se if she chooses the same places. Has she used the litter tray yet?


----------



## SpringDance

This is why I'm getting cat fencing! Mine was only lost for three days and that was bad enough


----------



## blade100

@Belgy67 now you can breathe a sigh of relief put your feet up and sit down with your two beautiful girlies. And I bet you get the best nights sleep since before she went missing. Huge hugs to you and sweet kisses to the girls xxx


----------



## Jenny1966

Absolutely fantastic news! So so happy for you xx

Welcome home Dani, I think you have a lot of making up to do!


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Where did she used to sleep before? It will be interesting to se if she chooses the same places. Has she used the litter tray yet?


She slept on my bed they both did. Will see what hey do tonight. Yes she was in the litter tray, not the spare the one Mari used lol


----------



## JaimeandBree

Just looking at the pics again and I reckon Dani looks fatter than Mari - bet the old dear has been plying her with ham and roast chicken!!!

Or it could be that old chestnut....close up, far away


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> I will start updating the FB posts as lots of people have still been sharing


I posted on one, I will get round them all eventually.


----------



## Azriel391

WOO HOO WELCOME HOME DANI !!!! beyond thrilled for you @Belgy67 , tops up @JaimeandBree and @Sh N glasses , gets another large one for @Belgy67 , damn eyes are leaking , just the best best news xxx


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Just looking at the pics again and I reckon Dani looks fatter than Mari - bet the old dear has been plying her with ham and roast chicken!!!
> 
> Or it could be that old chestnut....close up, far away


And a packet of treats a day. Plus a saucer of milk, and God knows what else.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> And a packet of treats a day. Plus a saucer of milk, and God knows what else.


She'll be expecting the same at home now!!!:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Awwwwwww they're reunited!!!! I'm so happy!!!!L


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> She slept on my bed they both did. Will see what hey do tonight. Yes she was in the litter tray, not the spare the one Mari used lol


That is brilliant!!!! I bet she's on the bed 
It won't take long for her to smell of home again and Mari will be fine with her.


----------



## moggie14

Bloody hell Cat Chatters - 12 pages to catch up on in 8 hours - that must be some kind of record surely?! 
I cannot express how delighted I am for you @Belgy67. Bless you for not giving up and staying so strong. I must admit I was loosing hope but the PF vibes must have carried you through and it is such wonderful news.
Your thread will also bring hope to people who's cats have gone missing so thank you for sharing so much with us too.
Any news on how she ended up so far away? Stowaway in a van maybe?
Nothing really matters now she is home with her Daddy and Sis. Big, massive hugs to you all xxxx

PS. I had the red open before I even switched my computer on, needed it there good news or bad. The bottle is going down rather quick *trying to step away from the wine* lol.


----------



## Matrod

I think it might be time for my once a year glass of champagne tonight


----------



## Ali71

Blimey I step out for half an hour and it all happens!
This is just THE best news, so happy for you Frankie, I know how much you have missed her and what a rollercoaster it has been for you. 
Welcome back Dani xx


----------



## Summ3rain

What wonderful news to come home to this evening  Breathed a sigh of relief for you Belgy, I bet you're glad there's a 4 day weekend to fill with hugs and cuddles with lovely Dani (and Mari of course).


----------



## cheekyscrip

So happy!!!! Dani is back!!! Two busy days and had not very good time...so someone deserves to be happy!!!!

Now Dani has to tell us what was she up to!!!
How is she doing?
How did the reunion go?

I think we all should drink tonight!
To Dani ..or never give up hope!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Elsiebea

:Joyful:Joyful:Cat:Cat:Happy:Happy*Omg!!*
I've just read through pages and have just caught up (clue was in the renamed title, but couldn't skip posts!)

How absolutely wonderful. I don't know you but I'm an emotional wreck reading this. @Belgy67 I am so so pleased for you. *Wow! *What amazing luck, give Dani plenty of hugs from us all here, and have a glass of wine or whatever to celebrate!


----------



## MiloandTazzy

Absolutely fantastic news  I'm so happy for you.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Cheers everyone!!!!


----------



## Amin

Great news absolutely superb, well done for not giving up, 

Will Dani be allowed out now,


----------



## Jackie C

SO pleased Dani is back!!























How lovely that an older lady found her and took her in. x You can always rely on old ladies and their love of cats.


----------



## Citruspips

Oh @Belgy67 So happy for you I felt sure it was her this is just the best news. 
I've just been out for a couple of hours (thinking of nothing else the whole time) and came back to find the thread title changed .... brilliant!!!!
Open a bottle of something nice and then get on eBay and see if you can find a cheap ball and chain for her.
Xxxx


----------



## Charity

Couldn't have come at a better time with the Easter weekend coming up....hope you hadn't planned to go anywhere Belgy. Its lovely to see Mari and Dani together again bless them. I expect she will soon get used to being back home.


----------



## loroll1991

Feeling so drained today so decided against cracking open a bottle of red 

BUT we went and bought some pink doughnuts and I've had two! I love doughnuts as a treat, so to me it's a great way of celebrating  Cheers  xxx


----------



## ab1g41l

Binx is celebrating with a tinny of Stella!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I feel like I have to keep pinching myself to check she really is back, so goodness knows how you must feel Frankie it must be quite a surreal feeling after so many weeks. 

Gosh I wish she could speak and tell us how on earth she ended up in Airdrie!! It's clearly fate has brought her back to you


----------



## chillminx

Absolutely, utterly, fantastic brilliant news Frankie!!! :Joyful Over the moon for you! :Singing:Singing:Singing I'm so pleased you kept on looking for her so diligently and patiently.  

Am so grateful to the kind lady who looked after Dani.  

And there are times when Facebook is such a godsend!  

Sending (((((hugs)))) to you, Dani and Mari. x


----------



## nicolaa123

Great brilliant and fantastic news!


----------



## Elsiebea

ab1g41l said:


> View attachment 265477
> 
> Binx is celebrating with a tinny of Stella!


Liking your style Binx


----------



## Azriel391

loroll1991 said:


> Feeling so drained today so decided against cracking open a bottle of red
> 
> BUT we went and bought some pink doughnuts and I've had two! I love doughnuts as a treat, so to me it's a great way of celebrating  Cheers  xxx


Ooohhhh pink doughnuts *rummages in cupboards ........ retrieves smoked cheese ... shrugs it'll do *


----------



## loroll1991

Azriel391 said:


> Ooohhhh pink doughnuts *rummages in cupboards ........ retrieves smoked cheese ... shrugs it'll do *


I am a BIG FAN of cheese! Celebratory Cheese? Even better!!!


----------



## sarahecp

I've been waiting to use this 










Fantastic news Frankie    

I'm soooooo happy and pleased for you that Dani is home   xx


----------



## Sh N

Sitting all afternoon refreshing this thread has made me realise that I do need to follow the optician's advice from Monday and not put off on those prescription glasses. 
Still, nothing that a drink can't cure.


----------



## Belgy67

I can't keep up with the love, Facebook going mad, here is nuts, phone texting and ringing lol


----------



## Forester

Brilliant news Belgy, I am so so happy for you, You deserve it.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I can't keep up with the love, Facebook going mad, here is nuts, phone texting and ringing lol


To be fair, here is always nuts!!!


----------



## Cedar

You finally got the reward for your perseverance! So pleased for you, Dani and Mari! Fabulous news!


----------



## Sh N

Belgy67 said:


> I can't keep up with the love, Facebook going mad, here is nuts, phone texting and ringing lol


More often than we realise, there are people cheering around us. You deserve all of it.


----------



## vivien

Oh Frankie I am so happy for you being reunited with Dani. Huge hugs for you Dani and Mari. Now off to have a large glass of southern comfort and Coke to celebrate.  

Viv xx


----------



## Belgy67

This forum helped me keep focus on Dani, there were times I was ready to give up but help from here was invaluable.

Special mention to @JaimeandBree @huckybuck both you deserve a big kiss for being there when I was down. Try and stop me at next meet lol


----------



## huckybuck

Lots of gratitude being sent out into the universe for wishes granted....

Cheers xx


----------



## Belgy67

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Ha ha I love him! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Woohoo somebody to love !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Citruspips

Oooh what's that @huckybuck ?


----------



## Azriel391

JaimeandBree said:


> To be fair, here is always nuts!!!
> 
> View attachment 265481


Hang on .... nuts n cheese .... @loroll1991 any nuts in your cupboard ?


----------



## huckybuck

Cotes de provence rose with a couple of ice cubes lol hadn't got any peach juice so Bellinis will have to wait til the weekend !!!!


----------



## Azriel391

TE="Sh N, post: 1064495572, member: 1432798"]More often than we realise, there are people cheering around us. You deserve all of it.[/QUOTE]
That's so lovely


----------



## loroll1991

Azriel391 said:


> Hang on .... nuts n cheese .... @loroll1991 any nuts in your cupboard ?


Found a bag of cashews!!! Ha ha


----------



## Azriel391

loroll1991 said:


> Found a bag of cashews!!! Ha ha


My fav  wrestling Oscar for cheese , he's not so keen on nuts


----------



## JaimeandBree

This thread has doubled in size since yesterday!!!!

Red wine, doughnuts, cheese and nuts - this is my kind of party! Throw in some S&V Pringles and it's a winner!


----------



## Matrod

loroll1991 said:


> I am a BIG FAN of cheese! Celebratory Cheese? Even better!!!


I had a cheese fondue with roasted veg for dinner to celebrate


----------



## pennycat

Dani looks a little chubby actually 
I wonder what the old dear was feeding her...


How are the cats getting on?


----------



## loroll1991

JaimeandBree said:


> This thread has doubled in size since yesterday!!!!
> 
> Red wine, doughnuts, cheese and nuts - this is my kind of party! Throw in some S&V Pringles and it's a winner!


I bought Pringles at the shop too! but they're ready salted 


Matrod said:


> I had a cheese fondue with roasted veg for dinner to celebrate


Mmmmmmmm that sounds soooo nice! Cheese is one of my foods eveeeeer


----------



## loroll1991

@Belgy67 did she tell you what she was feeding her?

It's good she's scoffed the food you've given her already!  xx


----------



## Azriel391

voila x


----------



## Charity

A toast...... to Dani. Welcome home


----------



## popcornsmum

Matrod said:


> I had a cheese fondue with roasted veg for dinner to celebrate


I just had a chocolate fondue!!!!!!


----------



## Lilylass

M&S Roast Beef & Mayo Sandwich here ..... (they've opened a M&S food shop since I've last been here!) 

No idea what time I'm going to get home!


----------



## Erenya

Oh Frankie I'm so pleased for you!  
Goes to show, there's always hope. It must feel like a dream 
:Woot



huckybuck said:


> Cotes de provence rose


 same here! Great taste


----------



## Belgy67

I got told she was skinny 3 weeks ago, just jelly cat food, milk, packet of whisks treats.


She isn't as chubby as photo but she isn't starved. Scoffs food down fast, probably because scavenging for food for a few weeks


----------



## Belgy67

Oh I ordered an Indian takeaway and supping some budweiser as celebration


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Oh I ordered an Indian takeaway and supping some budweiser as celebration


Good shout!


----------



## GingerNinja

Gosh, she looks very relaxed considering her ordeal 

@Belgy67 I'm interested to know what the procedure was to claim Dani/prove ownership

Celebrating here with a bottle of red and olives/Manchego 

Not good for my blood pressure but needs must!


----------



## Paddypaws

I wonder how on earth she ended up so far away....and where she was for the first 4 weeks


----------



## Belgy67

GingerNinja said:


> Gosh, she looks very relaxed considering her ordeal
> 
> @Belgy67 I'm interested to know what the procedure was to claim Dani/prove ownership
> 
> Celebrating here with a bottle of red and olives/Manchego
> 
> Not good for my blood pressure but needs must!


I took my documents when I got them from rescue, showed pictures to see her in my house and I also voluntarily got her scanned for chip,.


----------



## pennycat

Sooo what was your reaction when you walked in to see her? Did you realise that second it was definitely dani or did you have to closely examine her markings? What did the lady say? Need details


----------



## Belgy67

Paddypaws said:


> I wonder how on earth she ended up so far away....and where she was for the first 4 weeks


I would love to know as well


----------



## Belgy67

pennycat said:


> Sooo what was your reaction when you walked in to see her? Did you realise that second it was definitely dani or did you have to closely examine her markings? What did the lady say? Need details


I knew straight away, I knew before I went to be honest but was trying not to get hopes up. I took documents for old lady really. Once she saw my photo of Dani on the cooker hood she said straight away it was Dani.

I also took a bunch of flowers with me


----------



## pennycat

Such a happy story!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Was the lady sad to see her go Frankie? I bet she had gotten attached to her!


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Was the lady sad to see her go Frankie? I bet she had gotten attached to her!


She was sad, she cried a little and I have promised to send photos and she will call me.

While she cried she said Dani needed her own home.


----------



## pennycat

What was dani's reaction when she saw you?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## loroll1991

What did the lady say when she realised how much she'd helped you and made you reunited with your girlie? Was she really excited ?


----------



## Shrike

Great she's back! As I said many posts ago I think its possible she got into a van or car and then scooted off when the driver opened up. She could've wandered 17 miles in a month - but thinking about it that's unlikely as why would she go so far?
Enjoy your celebratory beer 'n curry - I'll be having a wee dram myself later (admittedly I was going to anyway, but its great to toast her return!).


----------



## Belgy67

pennycat said:


> What was dani's reaction when she saw you?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


Dani recognised my voice but looked puzzled, hid then ran over and jumped on my lap. It was all emotional.


----------



## pennycat

How are the sisters getting on now?

(Sorry last question I promise!)


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> What did the lady say when she realised how much she'd helped you and made you reunited with your girlie? Was she really excited ?


She was happy to get Dani home and I kept apologising be a use I was taking her home. She was very fond. I spoke to her and suggested she might like fostering cats. She didn't want a cat of her own because of her age.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> She was sad, she cried a little and I have promised to send photos and she will call me.
> 
> While she cried she said Dani needed her own home.


Oh bless her!


----------



## Charity

I'm a bit surprised that Cats Protection didn't check earlier to see if she had a microchip as they knew she was a stray unless they thought the lady had already had it done though where did they get the idea she wasn't microchipped..


----------



## Belgy67

pennycat said:


> How are the sisters getting on now?
> 
> (Sorry last question I promise!)


Great, both very relaxed but Mari is the only one who hissed. Dani is a bit tougher now and street wise I think.


----------



## pennycat

I see cats protection have updated their page


----------



## Paddypaws

Belgy67 said:


> Dani recognised my voice but looked puzzled, hid then ran over and jumped on my lap. It was all emotional.


Now THAT has made me cry!


----------



## KCTT

I wonder if it is worth pointing the lady in the direction of this thread just to let her know what a really nice thing she has done. Although I bet it would make her cry again x


----------



## pennycat

KCTT said:


> I wonder if it is worth pointing the lady in the direction of this thread just to let her know what a really nice thing she has done. Although I bet it would make her cry again x


Maybe I should edit my references to "the old dear"...


----------



## Belgy67

Charity said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Cats Protection didn't check earlier to see if she had a microchip as they knew she was a stray unless they thought the lady had already had it done though where did they get the idea she wasn't microchipped..


I didn't press the issue with the old lady, when CP woman calls I will let her know to check more thoroughly.


----------



## KCTT

pennycat said:


> Maybe I should edit my references to "the old dear"...


That would probably make her chuckle to herself being referred to as such


----------



## huckybuck

I suppose there are all sorts of theories...she could have wandered a little every day..
she could have got in a van or car and travelled that way..
she could have been taken and then let out too soon and tried to find her way home..,

thank goodness she ended up where she did!!!!


----------



## Belgy67

For the record, Dani was chipped, despite what CP page says, my vet found it.


----------



## huckybuck

Charity said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Cats Protection didn't check earlier to see if she had a microchip as they knew she was a stray unless they thought the lady had already had it done though where did they get the idea she wasn't microchipped..


It's my understanding that all the branches have scanners and it's the first thing that should have been done..

Might be worth mentioning to CP HQ and Petlog at a later stage and they can chase it up.


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> It's my understanding that all the branches have scanners and it's the first thing that should have been done..


Yes, that's what I thought.


----------



## Belgy67

I am almost certain Dani was not scanned at all.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> I am almost certain Dani was not scanned at all.


When you get the time I would definitely report it.


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> It's my understanding that all the branches have scanners and it's the first thing that should have been done..
> 
> Might be worth mentioning to CP HQ and Petlog at a later stage and they can chase it up.


Good idea x


----------



## Jesthar

Yeeee-haaa! Yes! 

And all this talk of food, but we don't appear to have one of these yet:










Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go in search of the top of my head, my grin made good on it's threat to take it off...


----------



## Belgy67

Another happy cat.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Another happy cat.
> View attachment 265486


She has certainly made herself right at home again very quickly, it's wonderful to see!:Happy


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> She has certainly made herself right at home again very quickly, it's wonderful to see!:Happy


That is the exact spot she slept during day before she got lost. Spooky


----------



## JaimeandBree

CP are still saying on FB she wasn't chipped!


----------



## Charity

She knows where her home is.


----------



## Belgy67

"Thats great news! Gives me hope for my missing Murphy xxx"

A quote from someone on my post on cat action trust page, Dani can inspire.


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> CP are still saying on FB she wasn't chipped!
> 
> View attachment 265487


Not sure if I should cause a scene but hq Defo getting a message


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Another happy cat.
> View attachment 265486


Look how happy she is!! This has honestly been the best news in a while for me, so happy  x


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> Look how happy she is!! This has honestly been the best news in a while for me, so happy  x


Imagine how I feel. Lol


----------



## blade100

Belgy67 said:


> Not sure if I should cause a scene but hq Defo getting a message


I think I'd write on there Fb page that she was chipped and that you have proof of the chip being put in and registered! But that's just me.


----------



## Belgy67

Wee message on fb and CP HQ message sent.


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> Imagine how I feel. Lol


I honestly can only imagine! Xx


----------



## vivien

Dani has settled back in like she never went away.  She is like " what's all the fuss about" lol it's wonderful to see her home with you. .

Viv xx


----------



## Jaf

What a lovely story. Dani will give hope to so many. So pleased for you.

Xx


----------



## Belgy67

blade100 said:


> I think I'd write on there Fb page that she was chipped and that you have proof of the chip being put in and registered! But that's just me.


I did make a post. Quite diplomatic


----------



## moggie14

I'm still wallowing in happy news - it's the best ever! :Happy


----------



## bluecordelia

OMG OMG
I wasn't on yesterday but blimey @Belgy67 what a day to miss!!!!!!

I am made up you got your girl back. 
Enjoy having the beautiful Dani home 
Xxxxxxxxxcc


----------



## Belgy67

bluecordelia said:


> OMG OMG
> I wasn't on yesterday but blimey @Belgy67 what a day to miss!!!!!!
> 
> I am made up you got your girl back.
> Enjoy having the beautiful Dani home
> Xxxxxxxxxcc


It will be a day long remembered x


----------



## mudgekin

Omg @Belgy67

What an amazingly wonderful day. I'm sitting bubbling my eyes out. I'm so thrilled for you all. Wish I'd had more time to chat on Sat.

Welcome home wee Dani xxxxx.


----------



## Reets

This is the most fantastic news - so happy for all three of you


----------



## MoggyBaby

Looks like someone has left a slightly snotty message on the CP page regarding the chip issue...










ETA: CP have responded to snotty message and cleared up issue regarding chip so anyone now reading can see that Dani was chipped. Not having anyone trying to make out that Frankie was not a responsible owner!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

@belgy it will go down in PF CC history!

I am made up for you x


----------



## Belgy67

bluecordelia said:


> @belgy it will go down in PF CC history!
> 
> I am made up for you x


I always wanted to make history x


----------



## Belgy67

MoggyBaby said:


> Looks like someone has left a slightly snotty message on the CP page regarding the chip issue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: CP have responded to snotty message and cleared up issue regarding chip so anyone now reading can see that Dani was chipped. Not having anyone trying to make out that Frankie was not a responsible owner!!!


Ooooo I missed that.


----------



## Belgy67

I just read all the posts while you guys were waiting, sheesh some were really funny


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I just read all the posts while you guys were waiting, sheesh some were really funny


With a tinge of hysteria verging into lunacy I bet!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> With a tinge of hysteria verging into lunacy I bet!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I wouldn't change a thing about any of you. Feel a bit guilty I never posted something before going to vet though.


----------



## MCWillow

Well bloody hell!

I dont come on here that much anymore - an FB friend told me Dani had been found - I have just read about 20 millions posts, with my heart in my mouth, _hoping_ it was her - and I already _knew_ it was her!!

I am SO happy for you, and for the kitties! *hugs*

Raising a glass of red to you all xx


----------



## Belgy67

Final word on scanning issue - CP lady just off the phone, she never went round and scanned because old lady said there was no chip. I advised they should scan all as routine. Explained old lady told me she thought the chip was the collar and as no collar said no chip.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Belgy67 said:


> I just read all the posts while you guys were waiting, sheesh some were really funny


The question is.... Would she have given us all a cup of tea, had we turned up, or would she have sent us off to the local caff??


----------



## huckybuck

For future reference the majority of cat chatterers are female and patience is not in our make up lol!!!


----------



## Belgy67

MoggyBaby said:


> The question is.... Would she have given us all a cup of tea, had we turned up, or would she have sent us off to the local caff??


Well I got a cuppa, I couldn't leave the lady because she was upset. I must have been in her house about an hour and a half, rest of time driving to my vets then home.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Final word on scanning issue - CP lady just off the phone, she never went round and scanned because old lady said there was no chip. I advised they should scan all as routine. Explained old lady told me she thought the chip was the collar and as no collar said no chip.


Oh FFS, they should not be taking the word of random strangers (no offence to the old dear) especially older folk who don't necessarily about know about the ins and outs of chips!! Oh well, all's well that ends well and at least you made your point!!


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh FFS, they should not be taking the word of random strangers (no offence to the old dear) especially older folk who don't necessarily about know about the ins and outs of chips!! Oh well, all's well that ends well and at least you made your point!!


I would love to see you say that post, cute as a button lol


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Another happy cat.
> View attachment 265486


Just wonderful to see this! She looks 100% completely at home. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Just wonderful to see this! She looks 100% completely at home. Amazing!!!!


Brilliant isn't it x 
View attachment 265493


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265494


She's so happy to be home!

I honestly can't imagine how it must have felt since she went missing that day & to have her back home safe and sound weeks later.

Just proves never to give up 

Gosh, feeling so emotional about it all!


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> View attachment 265494


I could melt. She's home xx


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> She's so happy to be home!
> 
> I honestly can't imagine how it must have felt since she went missing that day & to have her back home safe and sound weeks later.
> 
> Just proves never to give up
> 
> Gosh, feeling so emotional about it all!


I feel brilliant, emotional, sad, happy, but above all glad to have my family back x


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> I could melt. She's home xx


Melt away, I am.


----------



## HollynSmudge

Still just so happy =D loving all of the photos


----------



## huckybuck

I'm sat here trying to imagine how I would feel if I lost one of the HBs, almost given up hope and then found them so many weeks later... 

It's incomprehensible. The tears keep flowing...


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> I'm sat here trying to imagine how I would feel if I lost one of the HBs, almost given up hope and then found them so many weeks later...
> 
> It's incomprehensible. The tears keep flowing...


I gave both mine a massive cuddle when I got home tonight, and they let me! What a rollercoaster.


----------



## loroll1991

huckybuck said:


> I'm sat here trying to imagine how I would feel if I lost one of the HBs, almost given up hope and then found them so many weeks later...
> 
> It's incomprehensible. The tears keep flowing...


Poor Millie and Milo have been having non-stop hugs and kisses from me since I got home! They'll walk past me and I'll grab them and just hug them.

The thought it just awful and makes me so sad everytime I try to even imagine it, @Belgy67 you are such a strong person, you really are x


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> Poor Millie and Milo have been having non-stop hugs and kisses from me since I got home! They'll walk past me and I'll grab them and just hug them.
> 
> The thought it just awful and makes me so sad everytime I try to even imagine it, @Belgy67 you are such a strong person, you really are x


Not really, cried lots when I lost her, almost gave up on occasion, got a boost from here. I still almost had a tear talking about Dani to Clare in the dome.

In all honesty I needed this forum's support to get through.


----------



## jill3

I am so Happy for you. Having lost one of ours once for 6weeks I know of the extreme stress and upset you have gone through. I hope you all have a good nights sleep and have a great Easter xxxxx


----------



## MinkyMadam

Like others, your experience has reminded me just how precious my cats are to me, and how heartbroken I'd be if anything happened to them. How wonderful that you've been reunited after all that worry!! 

Your experience has made me wonder about my Mindy. I rehomed her from CPL after she'd been handed to them via a local vet from a woman who said she'd been living in her garden as a stray for several weeks. She was around a year old and had been spayed already, so must have had a home at some point, but she wasn't chipped or reported lost and no one came forward to claim her from CPL. I'm so grateful she ended up with me, but I do wonder what her story was, and hate to think anyone went through heartache from losing her. 

Anyway, I hope your precious girl settles back into family life well, and that you can finally relax and get a decent nights sleep!! Take care.


----------



## Sh N

So happy to see Dani all settled- and so amazed by how people can support each other. This whole thread has been a tornado of positivity throughout. 
A big pat on the back!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

I love these latest pics of Dani safe and sound at home. So heart warming!


----------



## Alisonfoy

@Belgy67 - there are so many sad stories around, it's just fantastic to read one with a happy ending. One of life's small triumphs that means the world to those caught up in it. So, so happy for you. Welcome home Dani


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

A good day.

Bummer I advanced another year into my 30s, but apart from that - it's been a good day xxx


----------



## Charity

I got up and gave my two a big hug this morning. Have a nice day today Belgy, Dani and Mari and a lovely Easter weekend xx


----------



## Joy84

OMG!
Just saw the fab news on facebook 
I am so happy for you!
Welcome back home Dani!


----------



## blade100

How was your night frankie? Did both girls sleep on the bed with you?


----------



## Belgy67

blade100 said:


> How was your night frankie? Did both girls sleep on the bed with you?


Well they started to, until Mari wanted under the quilt, then Dani wanted the same which caused a hissing match, Mari ended up in a cupboard sleeping where she some times goes. They are both currently chasing a lemon sherbert sweet wrapper around my room. Well Dani is Mari watching. I will need to give Mari some big hugs and attention, think she is feeling a bit invaded.


----------



## Belgy67

They are still settling in very well.


----------



## Ali71

So happy for you @Belgy67. I'm sure you had to pinch yourself again this morning after the events of the last few days and yesterday's ultimate reunion. Hope you can get some relaxation with your favourite girls in now over the weekend. I'm sure I wouldn't have held it together like you did, hats off to you for hanging in there and keeping the faith. X


----------



## Lilylass

Belgy67 said:


> They are still settling in very well.
> View attachment 265499


Awwwww great to see them playing together

It will be a big adjustment for both - especially Mari as Dani will be different & certainly smell odd to her!!

Some extra cuddles sounds just the thing!


----------



## Belgy67

Ali71 said:


> So happy for you @Belgy67. I'm sure you had to pinch yourself again this morning after the events of the last few days and yesterday's ultimate reunion. Hope you can get some relaxation with your favourite girls in now over the weekend. I'm sure I wouldn't have held it together like you did, hats off to you for hanging in there and keeping the faith. X


I can't quite believe it but almost certain Dani remembers, she is starting to play with the toys like she used to. Mari is uncertain with her tail low. She tries to chase Dani but she ignores it.


----------



## Etienne

Congrats on finding Dani


----------



## Ali71

I'm sure she will come round in time, she has been an only cat with all your attention for a few weeks x


----------



## KittenKong

I was so happy to wake up to the amended thread title this morning. Such excellent news.
I really admire your determination and effort in the search.


----------



## Belgy67

KittenKong said:


> I was so happy to wake up to the amended thread title this morning. Such excellent news.
> I really admire your determination and effort in the search.


I do love the new title, almost like a Disney movie.


----------



## Charity

I bet you woke up this morning, saw Dani and thought "thank heavens, it wasn't a dream!"


----------



## huckybuck

It looks and sounds as if things are going pretty well with the re intros.


I'm sure it won't be long before Dani smells familiar to Mari again..it's as if she sort of knows who she is - wanting to play etc but confused by the scent at the moment. Dani sounds as if she's settled back in immediately.


Glad they both attempted to sleep with you at least!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awww bless them, it will take them a little bit to get used to each other again, Mari was probably just getting used to being on her own and now has to readjust again. Hopefully the calming stuff Clare has sent will help settle them, I am confident we will see a picture of them snuggling before too long!


----------



## Soozi

@Belgy67 morning Hun! I have just been thinking of the joy you must have felt this morning having both your girls back together with you. How did the night go did they both sleep on the bed with you? Feeling so happy for you that the long wait and major stress is over. Happy Days!!!! Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## loroll1991

Morning @Belgy67 I still just can't believe it! I had to pinch myself this morning to make sure it wasn't all a dream! I am so glad that things are getting back to normal and they slept on the bed with you (to begin with  haha). Sounds as though intro's are going well! Just give Mari plenty of fusses  xx


----------



## LoopyL

I'm so happy you have your lovely Dani home again :Happy:Happy:Happy just been reading all the back pages


----------



## Gwen9244

I cried reading the posts last night - happy tears! This has got to be the longest thread in PF history!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi Frankie, I have a smile on all day knowing Dani finally slept in her own house and is safe and sound.

How about this trick to speed up the re-introduction @Belgy67 . I used it with my 2 cats and it works.
The trick is to give both cats smaller portions in the morning so they eat their food and lick the bowl. Then swap the bowls without cleaning them and put more food in. Saliva is very fragrant and by exchanging saliva cats learn to recognise and accept each other. I actually used this trick with bowl swapping more than once a day.


----------



## VeeVee

This is such amazing news!!! :Cat :Cat :Cat :Cat

I caught up with the thread today and laughed so much at some of the posts and thank you so much @Belgy67 for sharing your story with us. (I'm glad that I didnt read it before or I would have also been very anxiously waiting by the thread!). Your story will indeed inspire people to keep hope. What a shame her microchip wasn't checked earlier but never mind, things happen....

Little Dani and @Belgy67 you both have some amazing karma and a strong connection with a lot of people!

And indeed thanks to the power of social media! Earlier this year I came across a found cat on Facebook and recognised him as my friend's 19-year old cat and got them reunited. I'm still very excited about that! :Happy


----------



## Belgy67

Feeding time. Seems a nice time.


----------



## huckybuck

Just purrfect!!!

Did you leave them together today and were they ok?


----------



## Belgy67

I left them alone and everything is OK. Both were waiting at the door when I got home. Only thing i noticed with Dani is her paws are sensitive and looks like she has very short claws on left paw as if they are frayed. 

She is much more grown up now, I do wonder what she went through.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> I left them alone and everything is OK bother waiming st dor when i git hime snd neither seem nervous. Only thing I noticed with Dani is her paws are sensitive and looks like she has very short claws on left paw.
> 
> She is much more grown up now, I do wonder what she went through.


That sounds like they have remembered each other!!! I am sure she will go back to being a kitten again though.

Poor Dani I wonder if she's had a close escape with a car perhaps or tried to scrabble somewhere. Did the vet check her paws yesterday? Is she walking ok?


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> That sounds like they have remembered each other!!! I am sure she will go back to being a kitten again though.
> 
> Poor Dani I wonder if she's had a close escape with a car perhaps or tried to scrabble somewhere. Did the vet check her paws yesterday? Is she walking ok?


She walks fine and with vet, she was too scared to be examined properly. I will go back in a few days for a proper check up.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I left them alone and everything is OK. Both were waiting at the door when I got home. Only thing i noticed with Dani is her paws are sensitive and looks like she has very short claws on left paw as if they are frayed.
> 
> She is much more grown up now, I do wonder what she went through.


That's fantastic, sounds like they have settled straight back into the usual routine if they were both waiting for you. 

Sounds like Dani has been scrabbling at something. Does she seem more grown up than Mari now? Gosh I wish she could talk !!


----------



## moggie14

Not wishing to scaremonger at all but I wonder if it's worth getting Dani checked out by a vet to make sure she is OK after her time wandering?
Sensitive paws and short claws are a bit concerning as @huckybuck says. If finances allow maybe a blood test too to check for any nasties?
Sorry I don't want to worry you because she is most likely just fine but something to think about xx


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> That's fantastic, sounds like they have settled straight back into the usual routine if they were both waiting for you.
> 
> Sounds like Dani has been scrabbling at something. Does she seem more grown up than Mari now? Gosh I wish she could talk !!


Definately, Dani seems a cat and Mari is very much a kitten still. I catch Dani looking at me and think she is sussing me out again.


----------



## Belgy67

moggie14 said:


> Not wishing to scaremonger at all but I wonder if it's worth getting Dani checked out by a vet to make sure she is OK after her time wandering?
> Sensitive paws and short claws are a bit concerning as @huckybuck says. If finances allow maybe a blood test too to check for any nasties?
> Sorry I don't want to worry you because she is most likely just fine but something to think about xx


Money is not an issue, I will take her back once she settles more.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Definately, Dani seems a cat and Mari is very much a kitten still. I catch Dani looking at me and think she is sussing me out again.


Grace grew up overnight when we got Little H and I was a bit sad about it. She seemed to think she had to be his Mum. After a month or two she suddenly realised she didn't have to anymore and reverted back to a kitten again. It's early days with Dani but i'm sure she will be a kitten again soon.


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> Grace grew up overnight when we got Little H and I was a bit sad about it. She seemed to think she had to be his Mum. After a month or two she suddenly realised she didn't have to anymore and reverted back to a kitten again. It's early days with Dani but i'm sure she will be a kitten again soon.


I think you are right, I can see glimpses of kitten behaviour then a noise happens and she jumps to alert. Take time for her to relax. I hope your package comes tomorrow x


----------



## bluecordelia

I hope you have a lovely relaxed Easter. X

Good to hear they are chumming along and I am sure Dani will relax and settle soon.


----------



## Soozi

I agree she should have a full check up when she's more settled. All good so far! Very happy. xxx


----------



## Charity

She's been through a lot and who knows what things she has experienced. I think perhaps she is just a little unsure of things at the moment, I'm sure when she settles and relaxes, she will be Dani kitten again.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I think you are right, I can see glimpses of kitten behaviour then a noise happens and she jumps to alert. Take time for her to relax. I hope your package comes tomorrow x


She has probably gotten used to being on the alert if she was out on the streets before the lady took her in. I'm sure she will relax once she realises she is safe again and Mari's kittenish behaviour rubs off on her. I bet they will both be running rings around you again in no time


----------



## pennycat

Belgy67 said:


> Feeding time. Seems a nice time.
> View attachment 265530


Awww I welcome more photos


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> I hope your package comes tomorrow x


I'm gutted it wasn't there today as I sent it with special delivery before 1pm.

Do you get post good Friday?

It was attempted delivery this morning. Did they leave a card?

I'll PM the tracking.


----------



## Elsiebea

At the end of the day It doesn't matter if Dani is kitten like or not. She is home and that is all that matters.


----------



## bingolitle

Charity said:


> I bet you woke up this morning, saw Dani and thought "thank heavens, it wasn't a dream!"


Perhaps Dani woke up and thought "thank heavens it _was!_"

So happy for you to have your family back together. 
Wonderful!
Can't stop smiling


----------



## vivien

Thank you for sharing your photos of Dani and Mari.  It does sound like Dani has been scrabbling with her claws. I am sure she will revert to being a kitten again soon. No doubt she has seen things that have frightened her and she has had to grow up while she has been away. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of your girls. .

Viv xx


----------



## ZoeM

Aww, just caught up on this thread and spent the last ten minutes reading it, in absolute pieces, sobbing my heart out.

I'm so pleased for you, Belgy. What the two of you have been through is amazing, and reading about you locking yourself out of the car made me chuckle. It's the sort of thing I'd do!

So glad Dani is settling down again and appears fully fit. Thank goodness for little old cat-loving ladies!

All the best

Z


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> I'm gutted it wasn't there today as I sent it with special delivery before 1pm.
> 
> Do you get post good Friday?
> 
> It was attempted delivery this morning. Did they leave a card?
> 
> I'll PM the tracking.


I have a secure entry to my flat and if i am not in they can't leave a card. I am off work today and plan on doing nothing but sit in with the girls.

Another step forward, both were sleeping on the bed this morning when I woke up. Not be long till they are comfortable with each other again.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Wonderful it's a truly Happy Easter in your household @Belgy67


----------



## Belgy67

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Wonderful it's a truly Happy Easter in your household @Belgy67


It is indeed, Mari asleep on my lap, Dani people watching out the window.


----------



## Belgy67

Mari spots a fly, 








Dani helps the hunt.








Alas the hunt proved unsuccessful as the "fly" turned out to be a shadow.


----------



## huckybuck

Oh they look so comfortable together it's simply wonderful to see. Glad they were both asleep on the bed this morning - it can't get better than that!!! Hope the package arrives today though I doubt you will need it!!!


----------



## Belgy67

Still a few hisses but I think it's all settling down and Mari sat on my lap for the first time since Dani came home.

They are starting to play together, the willow scratcher toy is just too tempting. If you don't have one you really need to invest in it. The cats can't resist it and I have not even put any catnip on it.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/pets/cat/cat/cat-scratching-furniture/willows-scratcher-box


----------



## huckybuck

That is really good news that they are playing together!!

We do have one though a little wrecked now lol. I put treats inside which they love to fish out!!

It's so nice to see all the cat toys in your house for the girls - a proper crazy cat man!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Awwww, this is just fantastic to see, how adorable are they, hunting shadows together!! Sleeping on the bed together too, just brilliant and heart warming. :Happy

I bet this time last week you never dreamed this is how you'd be spending your holiday weekend Frankie. Forget Easter, this is what we should all be celebrating!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oooh and the willow scratcher looks fab, J&B would love that I think, though I may have to bin some stuff before I buy anything else lol!!!


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> That is really good news that they are playing together!!
> 
> We do have one though a little wrecked now lol. I put treats inside which they love to fish out!!
> 
> It's so nice to see all the cat toys in your house for the girls - a proper crazy cat man!!!!


I have a small box of toys away in cupboard, decided it was time for less toys when I almost went tumbling when I stepped on a ball.

I noticed the delivery is at the post office, I will go pick it up today.

If I don't need all of the stuff in post let me know if you would like anything back.

I am so happy to have my girls back. THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Awwww, this is just fantastic to see, how adorable are they, hunting shadows together!! Sleeping on the bed together too, just brilliant and heart warming. :Happy
> 
> I bet this time last week you never dreamed this is how you'd be spending your holiday weekend Frankie. Forget Easter, this is what we should all be celebrating!


I really didn't expect this, so I am over the moon. I will be a happier Frankie at he next meet.


----------



## Belgy67

Last few photos unless demanded lol


----------



## moggie14

I'm really enjoying all the happy updates! I hope you and the girls have a brilliant weekend xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Can't beleive how easily she has settled back!!!! 
And how quickly things can change, it was less than a week ago when we were all talking about the sad situation!

Just so very happy


----------



## MinkyMadam

Loving the photos and updates.  Dani's return has made so many people happy. Hope you have a lovely weekend together. X


----------



## Charity

Really loving the pictures of them both. Its a joy to know she's home and safe.


----------



## pennycat

There can never be too many pictures of cats reunited


----------



## blade100

Fantastic to see them so happy together.
Have a lovely Easter frankie, Mari and Dani xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Awwww!!! So good to see them together!!! I love a happy ending!


----------



## loroll1991

Absolutely amazing news that they slept on the bed together and are now playing! 

Still can't believe it  so so happy xx


----------



## Belgy67

It is still early days but if they forget the both play together until they remember there are two of them then jump. They are still figuring out who is boss. I can't believe it has been straightforward but I am waiting for unexpected hissy fits in the coming days.


----------



## Belgy67

Clare I have the parcel, but what the heck is in those calming treats both Dani and Mari were dying to have some of them.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Is it the Beaphar ones? If so I think it's valerian, do you have two high kittens lol?


----------



## Belgy67

Yes it is valerian, not sure what that is but they love it. Not sure if they are high


----------



## JaimeandBree

If you don't know what valerian is I think Dani and Mari need a plague rat 

http://www.plaguerats.co.uk/


----------



## popcornsmum

JaimeandBree said:


> If you don't know what valerian is I think Dani and Mari need a plague rat
> 
> http://www.plaguerats.co.uk/


I looked at this website last night for Popcorns bday pressie!!!!!


----------



## ALR

I am so happy things are going well with Mari and Dani 

We do need more pics


----------



## Belgy67

One with Dani, she says "Home Sweet Home"


----------



## Belgy67

Bliss


----------



## Belgy67

Beautiful, Mari and Dani grooming each other. *sniff*


----------



## Belgy67




----------



## pennycat

Awww that's right now? Not an old photo? Yay!


----------



## Belgy67

10 seconds ago


----------



## moggie14

OMG I am melting at the last photo - how adorable do they look together?! :Happy
I must also add @Belgy67 both cats look super healthy with lovely glossy coats and bright eyes, a credit to you xx


----------



## chillminx

Awww, that is really heart-warming Frankie  They are so sweet together.  

I think it's truly remarkable the way Dani has settled back in so quickly after her ordeal and has taken up the same close relationship with her sister as though they have never been apart. Bless them both........and you. I am so happy for you all xx.


----------



## Belgy67

chillminx said:


> Awww, that is really heart-warming Frankie  They are so sweet together.
> 
> I think it's truly remarkable the way Dani has settled back in so quickly after her ordeal and has taken up the same close relationship with her sister as though they have never been apart. Bless them both........and you. I am so happy for you all xx.


I really can't believe it has been so good so quick. I was expecting to be under pressure this weekend but today I am smiling broadly and wide. A very happy cat daddy.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh bless them, that last picture is simply adorable :Happy


----------



## Matrod

Awwww, look at the two of them together :Happy so lovely to see them so close again so quickly, it's like a proper fairytale ending


----------



## KCTT

I am so pleased that she is settling back in like she has never been away. x


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> 10 seconds ago
> 
> View attachment 265618


So lovely to see them so close already! My stomach has butterflies, I am so pleased Mari and Dani have eachother again, and you have them! It's just perfect  xx


----------



## Charity

That is so cute. Bless them.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> 10 seconds ago
> 
> View attachment 265618


:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Cedar

It is just so lovely to see Mari and Dani so happily back together! Must be the best Easter present ever!


----------



## blade100

Fantastic pics. A truely magnificent happy ending.


----------



## Bette

Well I've not been on the forum for a few days and can't believe I missed all this! Absolutely over the moon for you @Belgy67 . Dani's story might get made into a film one day .


----------



## Citruspips

Those pictures of the two of them enjoying each other's company are so lovely to see. You couldn't have wished for a better outcome.


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Awww @Belgy67 - I've just logged on to see the good news! I am so happy that you've got Dani back. Amazing story.


----------



## pennycat

How are they today? Did they sleep on the bed again?


----------



## Belgy67

pennycat said:


> How are they today? Did they sleep on the bed again?


No, last night was the first time in a while I slept the whole night so they may hAve and got out of bed before me. When they heard me wake up they started playing on Cat tree.


----------



## Belgy67

And of course, followed me every where until I fed them.

Curious though why do cats want to poo when you try to clean out the tray lol


----------



## vivien

Those are lovely pictures of the girls Frankie. It's lovely to see them close again 

Viv xx


----------



## FeelTheBern

I haven't been on the forum much recently-I've just noticed this and I'm so glad that Dani has returned!


----------



## Belgy67

So Dani has taken to attacking the bed the elderly lady who was looking after her gave me. Has happened 3 times today.

Mari also had a go at Dani but more playing, Dani didn't even try to defend.

Innocent or cause for concern?


----------



## GingerNinja

Belgy67 said:


> So Dani has taken to attacking the bed the elderly lady who was looking after her gave me. Has happened 3 times today.
> 
> Mari also had a go at Dani but more playing, Dani didn't even try to defend.
> 
> Innocent or cause for concern?


I don't know, but if you have a problem then so do I! Ginkgo always does this too


----------



## Belgy67

Think I might be over analysing and worrying too much. It's hard not too after she was missing so long.


----------



## chillminx

She just looks like she is playing to me Frankie. I wouldn't worry.  It is nice to see her so lively and happy.


----------



## colliemerles

glad shes back home,


----------



## pennycat

My cat used to do this and think she was just playing  dani doesn't look stressed or anything..


----------



## JaimeandBree

Par for the course in the JB household, I wouldn't worry!!

This is supposed to be a tent...


----------



## colliemerles

yes I think she is playing, my cats do this to their beds, toys etc. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Charity

Toppy does this a lot, I think its just getting rid of pent up energy.


----------



## Belgy67

Thanks for the reassurance, Mr worry will go back to sleep now lol


----------



## Belgy67

My goodness, I got 6 likes on this old thread and decided to re-read it. One thing is for sure the emotions still come up while reading this, so glad I got Dani back, now she is growing into a naughty flirty cat and Mari is just being her bossy self.


----------



## Curious Cat Lady

What a lovely story, gives me hope.I wonder how she ended up so far away? Annoying that the old lady told CP she wasn't chipped as she thought it was in the collar!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Still so heartwarming, this was really an example of how PF pulls together, the number of posts during the time we were waiting to see if it was really Dani was nuts, I remember being on the way home from work and frantically refreshing the page on the bus! I still think it was the "in person" PF vibes at the Edinburgh meet up literally just days before that did the trick :Happy

Oh and I am chuckling remembering how you managed to lock yourself out of the car while we were all anxiously waiting for news


----------



## loroll1991

I still remember the day we were waiting to find out if it was Dani, I cried with relief. Just goes to show, there can always be a happy ending  xx


----------



## MilleD

It was a hell of a ride. With a great ending


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Still so heartwarming, this was really an example of how PF pulls together, the number of posts during the time we were waiting to see if it was really Dani was nuts, I remember being on the way home from work and frantically refreshing the page on the bus! I still think it was the "in person" PF vibes at the Edinburgh meet up literally just days before that did the trick :Happy
> 
> Oh and I am chuckling remembering how you managed to lock yourself out of the car while we were all anxiously waiting for news


Yes I remember that too, almost died when I done it but was just so worried about Dani escaping again and never seeing her. All is well that ends well as they say. Some of the photos of the reunion are very heart warming x


----------



## Belgy67

loroll1991 said:


> I still remember the day we were waiting to find out if it was Dani, I cried with relief. Just goes to show, there can always be a happy ending  xx


I had almost convinced myself I wasn't seeing Dani again, the torture I felt until cat protection contacted me was quite over whelming


----------



## Belgy67

MilleD said:


> It was a hell of a ride. With a great ending


A ride I will be glad never to jump on again lol


----------



## loroll1991

Belgy67 said:


> I had almost convinced myself I wasn't seeing Dani again, the torture I felt until cat protection contacted me was quite over whelming


I still remember the photo you posted on here, when you were saying 'it could have been Dani'. I sat here for hours upon hours analysing it making any comparison I could. Making my husband (fiance at the time) analyse it too! Looking for any little similarity. We just knew *it had to be her!!! *Still makes me feel warm inside thinking about it now. Amazing xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> Yes I remember that too, almost died when I done it but was just so worried about Dani escaping again and never seeing her. All is well that ends well as they say. Some of the photos of the reunion are very heart warming x


I think I still have that first pic of Dani and Mari reunited on my phone somewhere I loved it so much haha!!x


----------



## JaimeandBree

loroll1991 said:


> I still remember the day we were waiting to find out if it was Dani, I cried with relief. Just goes to show, there can always be a happy ending  xx


Yep, the confirmation came through while I was on the bus and I tried and failed not to cry like a baby!



loroll1991 said:


> I still remember the photo you posted on here, when you were saying 'it could have been Dani'. I sat here for hours upon hours analysing it making any comparison I could. Making my husband (fiance at the time) analyse it too! Looking for any little similarity. We just knew *it had to be her!!! *Still makes me feel warm inside thinking about it now. Amazing xx


I think we all analysed that photo to bits :Hilarious


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Yep, the confirmation came through while I was on the bus and I tried and failed not to cry like a baby!
> 
> I think we all analysed that photo to bits :Hilarious


I certainly did, I knew it was her but didn't want to get my hopes up, it was the no chip thing that was throwing me. The forum helped me lots that time.


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> I think I still have that first pic of Dani and Mari reunited on my phone somewhere I loved it so much haha!!x


You are just too cute and funny.

I seem to remember you were all crashing the forum ha ha


----------



## loroll1991

Ok so I have just read through every page of us all waiting for an update from you @Belgy67 and when we crashed PF :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious we were all absolutely beside ourselves and frantic! Made me chuckle reading back through them  xx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> You are just too cute and funny.
> 
> I seem to remember you were all crashing the forum ha ha





loroll1991 said:


> Ok so I have just read through every page of us all waiting for an update from you @Belgy67 and when we crashed PF :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious we were all absolutely beside ourselves and frantic! Made me chuckle reading back through them  xx


Cute and funny is my wheelhouse PMSL :Hilarious

It is a giggle reading it back at one point we all panicked that we might have crashed the forum so that Frankie couldn't post to update us!  Frantic isn't the word for it!


----------



## loroll1991

JaimeandBree said:


> Cute and funny is my wheelhouse PMSL :Hilarious
> 
> It is a giggle reading it back at one point we all panicked that we might have crashed the forum so that Frankie couldn't post to update us!  Frantic isn't the word for it!


What made me laugh was I was such a stalker I even did a 'OK @Belgy67 IS NOW ONLINE' so we probably crashed the forum again by posting so many FRANKIE?????? hahaha xx


----------



## Belgy67

JaimeandBree said:


> Cute and funny is my wheelhouse PMSL :Hilarious
> 
> It is a giggle reading it back at one point we all panicked that we might have crashed the forum so that Frankie couldn't post to update us!  Frantic isn't the word for it!


I wonder how much alcohol the forum had that evening....



loroll1991 said:


> What made me laugh was I was such a stalker I even did a 'OK @Belgy67 IS NOW ONLINE' so we probably crashed the forum again by posting so many FRANKIE?????? hahaha xx


Nah not a stalker but a concerned party. After all Dani is part of us all


----------



## JaimeandBree

loroll1991 said:


> What made me laugh was I was such a stalker I even did a 'OK @Belgy67 IS NOW ONLINE' so we probably crashed the forum again by posting so many FRANKIE?????? hahaha xx


I think we were all stalking at that point hahaha!!! Where is he?!?!:Arghh:Arghh:Arghh


----------



## JaimeandBree

Belgy67 said:


> I wonder how much alcohol the forum had that evening....
> 
> Nah not a stalker but a concerned party. After all Dani is part of us all


Pretty sure I sunk a few glasses of red in celebration haha.


----------



## Citruspips

I remember this one too the excitement when the photos were posted. It was nail biting stuff especially the look wait wondering what was happening. It will go down in Cat Chat history as best thread ever


----------



## Soozi

Every day when I logged in I would be chanting to myself please be home Dani.


----------



## Belgy67

Soozi said:


> Every day when I logged in I would be chanting to myself please be home Dani.


I was coming home from work hoping she would be waiting to come in, was always a sad thing when she wasn't, but overjoyed to get her home eventually x


----------



## Elsiebea

Lovely to re visit such a fabulous thread with an amazing ending. X


----------

